# Glossybox November 2013 (spoilers!)



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 24, 2013)

It's getting near November...what are you guys hoping for?


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's getting near November...what are you guys hoping for?
Fairy dust so that I can fly!!!!!

Or something like... bath bombs?


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 24, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## emmzk25 (Oct 24, 2013)

Updates


----------



## Boadicea (Oct 24, 2013)

I second Jannie. I'd love to get something for the bath. 

Also I'd love a sample of Vitamin-C serum or some kind of full-size mud mask/spa mask. And some kind of tool for the brows. I've let mine grow all back in after over plucking them for too many years and now I'm not sure what to do with them! 

Also I really want makeup! But it's hard to think of something that would work for everyone's box. I'd love to try that red smokey eyeshadow look, I've seen Rooney Mara do that a few times. I'd love to try a new look and then get a tutorial on how to do it. Oooh. What about YSL Touche Eclat?

Now that I'm thinking about it, I would love something for the hair too. I really like the Sarah Potempa wrap ups but they only work with longer hair.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 24, 2013)

I hate bath products!  I would live a YSL Touche Eclat.  I bought one on QVC almost 20 years ago and loved it!  I like hair samples too!


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 24, 2013)

Updates!

I'm hoping for some eye shadows! And...more British brands because I adore British brands. I recently fell in love with Liz Earle products so I'm hope Glossybox gets samples from this brand as well &gt;_&lt;


----------



## lizbetstyle (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm hoping for a highlighter or illuminating product. Also eye shadows. I have not received any in my regular Glossybox sub since I joined in May 2013. I did buy a Blast from the Past box and got an eye shadow with brown shades I like. The eye shadow is why I purchased the Blast from the Past box. I can't believe I've received 6 regular glossyboxes and received NO eye shadows. Really?!?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2013)

Updates!! As soon as my oct box ships out, I will cancel and then see what everyone else gets - lol

I don't need another box, but the oct box was wonderful!!  I take it they all aren't like that?


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 25, 2013)

> I'm hoping for a highlighter or illuminating product. Also eye shadows. I have not received any in my regular Glossybox sub since I joined in May 2013. I did buy a Blast from the Past box and got an eye shadowÂ with brown shades I like. The eye shadow is why I purchased the Blast from the Past box. I can't believe I've received 6 regular glossyboxes and received NO eye shadows. Really?!?


 Only 6? I've been subscribing since the second box and have never gotten the few variations that had eyeshadows. They haven't sent out much.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 26, 2013)

Must be Murphy's Law--I always seem to get eye shadow duos from them, but my eyes are hooded, so I do not use them. Oh well. I would love anything British, a clay or mud mask, and a great hair serum or deep treatment--all the dry air being blown out by heating systems is drying my hair out. A wine colored lip product, dark nail color, or a great nail topcoat would be great too!


----------



## lizbetstyle (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lizbetstyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm hoping for a highlighter or illuminating product. Also eye shadows. I have not received any in my regular Glossybox sub since I joined in May 2013. I did buy a Blast from the Past box and got an eye shadow with brown shades I like. The eye shadow is why I purchased the Blast from the Past box. I can't believe I've received 6 regular glossyboxes and received NO eye shadows. Really?!?


Quote: Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Only 6? I've been subscribing since the second box and have never gotten the few variations that had eyeshadows. They haven't sent out much.
Oh no! I was hoping no eye shadow was a fluke and I would be getting some soon. If you have been subscribed since the second box and not received any...that is not promising. Sometimes I wonder if it is my age (49) and I always get the anti-wrinkle skin stuff instead. I would rather have the skin stuff regularly, but a few eye shadows here and there would be nice.
With the quality of the last couple boxes, I'm getting really excited for Nov and Dec boxes.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lizbetstyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lizbetstyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm hoping for a highlighter or illuminating product. Also eye shadows. I have not received any in my regular Glossybox sub since I joined in May 2013. I did buy a Blast from the Past box and got an eye shadow with brown shades I like. The eye shadow is why I purchased the Blast from the Past box. I can't believe I've received 6 regular glossyboxes and received NO eye shadows. Really?!?


Quote: Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Only 6? I've been subscribing since the second box and have never gotten the few variations that had eyeshadows. They haven't sent out much.
Oh no! I was hoping no eye shadow was a fluke and I would be getting some soon. If you have been subscribed since the second box and not received any...that is not promising. Sometimes I wonder if it is my age (49) and I always get the anti-wrinkle skin stuff instead. I would rather have the skin stuff regularly, but a few eye shadows here and there would be nice.
With the quality of the last couple boxes, I'm getting really excited for Nov and Dec boxes.
I don't remember getting eye shadows from GB.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't remember getting eye shadows from GB.
So strange, I have received two eye shadow duos and one eye shadow trio in six months.  I think they may stick them in when they have nothing else to give--they are not always on the pictures of the boxes they put up after the boxes have been sent out.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 28, 2013)

Want night cream! Want hand cream.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't remember getting eye shadows from GB.
So strange, I have received two eye shadow duos and one eye shadow trio in six months.  I think they may stick them in when they have nothing else to give--they are not always on the pictures of the boxes they put up after the boxes have been sent out.

I hope  I get eye shadows and some lipstick. I have enough points for a free box but  I haven't decided if I will claim it for November or wait for Decembers box.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't remember getting eye shadows from GB.
I remember a couple boxes when Senna and Ofra eye shadows were sent out.


----------



## dancersmum (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi there ladies

I'm new here...thanks to all your amazing spoilers -   I went and bought 2 of Octobers boxes around the 13th...still haven't heard or seen anything and my shipping dates keep changing...sigh.  My daughter is dying to get her hands on the Tarte mascara as she's a huge fan of Lights Camera Lashes!

I was just wondering are all the boxes usually pretty much the same - if I see right in October there is only one item that may vary...is that the usual way it is?  I hated bb as everyone elses boxes looked way better than mine.

I also am trying blush mystery box for the first time in Oct and am a subscriber to Ipsy - but tbh - most of the stuff from Ipsy gets swiped by my daughter and we both get ipsy envy sometimes as some of the things that don't turn up in the bag look great!

When do spoilers for Nov usually come out?  I've only tried a 3 month sub to see what its like...but Oct looks great so I have a feeling I may have a new addiction.

Oh...and an ebates question...I used ebates and a coupon for my 3 month sub - didn't seem to work...but I then tried using it again for my daughters gift box...also doesn't seem to have worked.  In the fine print it says only usable for first purchases so does that mean there is no point in trying again??

Mx


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I remember a couple boxes when Senna and Ofra eye shadows were sent out.
I misspoke then... I have gotten one eyeshadow, the black Ofra in like a lipgloss tube that I couldn't figure out how to wear.  I completely forgot about it.  I didn't get the box variation with the Senna eyeshadow.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I remember a couple boxes when Senna and Ofra eye shadows were sent out.
I misspoke then... I have gotten one eyeshadow, the black Ofra in like a lipgloss tube that I couldn't figure out how to wear.  I completely forgot about it.  I didn't get the box variation with the Senna eyeshadow.


LOL, I got that, too! I tried to use it a couple of times and then just tossed it...black liquid eyeshadow is not the easiest thing to use, apparently.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't remember getting eye shadows from GB.
I remember a couple boxes when Senna and Ofra eye shadows were sent out.

Do you remember when they were sent out? I subscribed December 2012.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL, I got that, too! I tried to use it a couple of times and then just tossed it...black liquid eyeshadow is not the easiest thing to use, apparently.
This made me laugh!  Are you serious, black liquid eyeliner in a lip gloss gloss package?


----------



## OiiO (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This made me laugh!  Are you serious, black liquid eyeliner in a lip gloss gloss package?  
Dead serious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It came in a squeeze tube like a lip gloss.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you remember when they were sent out? I subscribed December 2012.
June 2012 was the box with Ofra, July 2012 was the box with Senna trio, February 2013 we got DaVinci shimmery eye shadow pot.


----------



## jenniferrose (Oct 29, 2013)

August 2013 I received a brown duo.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dead serious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It came in a squeeze tube like a lip gloss.
That is what I was picturing in my mind, a squeeze tube.  What were they thinking when they designed the package.  Maybe they thought people would buy it just to point and laugh!  I shouldn't say that, I'm sure there at least a couple people out there who love it and think it is the greatest thing ever, and for them it is, and that's wonderful!


----------



## emmzk25 (Oct 29, 2013)

A few months ago maybe aug? I got a model co duo eyeshadow


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dead serious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It came in a squeeze tube like a lip gloss.
That is what I was picturing in my mind, a squeeze tube.  What were they thinking when they designed the package.  Maybe they thought people would buy it just to point and laugh!  I shouldn't say that, I'm sure there at least a couple people out there who love it and think it is the greatest thing ever, and for them it is, and that's wonderful!  

It was something, that's for sure. And if it were a good base color, like a champagne or something I totally would have used it despite the strange packaging choice...but good lord...it was really pigmented, and it just looked like I painted my eyelids with paint or something...one of my few Glossybox total fails, actually.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But if any ladies out there DID figure out how to make it work for them, I want to learn their secrets!


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 29, 2013)

Subbing for updates.

I've gotten almost every GB except September and I can remember the Modelco duo, the Ofra, and Senna eyeshadows.


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm going to use the 20% off code, but it says first month is October... does that mean I would get the Byrdie box?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 29, 2013)

> I'm going to use the 20% off code, but it says first month is October... does that mean I would get the Byrdie box?


 Yes.


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes.
Hmm... worth it, do you think? I think the Fresh cream looks great but I'm not sure about everything else.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 29, 2013)

> Hmm... worth it, do you think? I think the Fresh cream looks great but I'm not sure about everything else.


 For 20% off and the cashback through ebates, I think so.


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


For 20% off and the cashback through ebates, I think so.
Thanks!

When do spoilers usually come out for the next month? I'm hoping that it'll be a good one. How are normal boxes compared to collab boxes?


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 29, 2013)

IMO- Collab boxes are superior to normal months. The Brydie box was weak in comparison to the other Collab boxes - some monthly boxes are amazing though. GB use to be my fav- I was a subscriber since box 1 - I've skipped the past 3 boxes &amp; Im not sorry that I have- been kinda boring lately.


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 30, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## MaiteS (Oct 30, 2013)

updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 30, 2013)

I personally think the Byrdie box is definitely worth it. The mascara is awesome, as is the Fresh cream. That sample is a very, very good size. I really loved everything but the sheet mask. If I had gotten the exfoliating gel it would have been a homerun.


----------



## nanutter (Oct 30, 2013)

I would love a nice berry lipstick or stain... and a dark creme polish in dark brown, cranberry, or any gourd color, really.

Ooo... or what about some nice cuticle conditioning cream. Dry skin is almost here. *ahem* I mean winter. 

And I have stalked multiple websites for a good lip conditioner/scrub/mask... I'm waiting to see what glossy, ipsy and birchbox do before buying any. 

One thing I do love about glossybox is that they always put something in there that I've never seen or tried before. So I'm open to surprises. But I would love some fun new makeup.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm... worth it, do you think? I think the Fresh cream looks great but I'm not sure about everything else.
So worth it! I love the cream and lip salve.  I put the mask in my trade list.  The perfume is great!  And, I am selling my mascara on ebay for $10!  I am sure it is great mascara...but I just have so much mascara!


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

IMO- Collab boxes are superior to normal months. The Brydie box was weak in comparison to the other Collab boxes - some monthly boxes are amazing though. GB use to be my fav- I was a subscriber since box 1 - I've skipped the past 3 boxes &amp; Im not sorry that I have- been kinda boring lately.
I agree! I really did not care for the Brydie box at all. I cancelled my GB sub actually, I just haven't like the past few boxes.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 30, 2013)

Another code! Use SCARE for a full size Beauty Addicts blush. Expires 10/31.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 30, 2013)

Updates


----------



## biancardi (Oct 30, 2013)

when do they start with the sneak peeks?


----------



## emmzk25 (Oct 30, 2013)

I do wonder how early they will do a spoiler this month...I was hoping to gift a box to a friend for hosting a party for me - I just want to make sure there's a decent item in it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 31, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm super indecisive, but today I am thinking about using the MISSMAVEN code to get a three-month subscription for $48. Good deal? Like I said, I'm extremely indecisive and have a hard time with these decisions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animezing (Oct 31, 2013)

Don't forget Ebates, which will give you an additional 2.75 off, making each box $15.08. Just note that they do ship the boxesÂ super late &amp; their customer service is hit or miss. However, I doubt you'll need to interact with customer service considering your code will be applied immediately at checkout &amp; at the end of the three months you won't have enough glossydots to redeem. With that being said, I would say go for it, it's a really great deal!


----------



## emmzk25 (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah yes I love ebates....it feeds my Internet shopping addiction :-(


----------



## Animezing (Oct 31, 2013)

[@]emmzk25[/@] Â I couldn't agree with you more! I'm still kicking myself for not finding out about it sooner! Oooh the money I could've saved.


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 31, 2013)

Well thanks for everyone's help! I ordered the three month subscription, so I'll get October, November, and December. This is probably good because I feel like holiday boxes tend to be more exciting!


----------



## emmzk25 (Oct 31, 2013)

Haha



> [@]emmzk25[/@] Â I couldn't agree with you more! I'm still kicking myself for not finding out about it sooner! Oooh the money I could've saved.


 I get all excited when I see my cash back...it's like nice!! I get 20 this quarter...and then I'm like oh- I spent 300$ on stuff....but the $20 makes it totally justifiable Gotta love cash back! â˜º


----------



## biancardi (Nov 1, 2013)

first peek to november's box


----------



## biancardi (Nov 1, 2013)

I had to find some swedish sites to get a review on the eyeshadow!! lol

it is supposed to be a real black, black blaacckkkkk eyeshadow, no primer needed.  I am almost tempted, but I want to see some other items PLUS I want to use a promo code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 1, 2013)

I think I'm going to sit out this round.  I have multiple black shadows from UD and never wear them.  Even if the other stuff is good I'll probably wait til next month to resub.  Hoping they do a great box for the holiday!


----------



## smiletorismile (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  first peek to november's box




I am so glad I cancelled. I was really debating it, but this spoiler just cemented it for me. I think I would have liked it better if it would have had different colored glitter in it or something, but plain black is really not me.


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm still on a bulk month subscription...so I won't be skipping...though ok not a huge black eyeshadow girl. Oh well


----------



## Deareux (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm interested in that shadow, having never heard of the brand. I love trying out new, especially overseas, makeup.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 1, 2013)

My annual subscription just ended (I signed up with a great deal last year on black Friday).   It is funny to me that the only other eyeshadow I ever got from them was the Ofra in black.  I never used that one, and I'm sure wouldn't use this one.  I guess I wait and see if there is another great Black Friday deal this year (or even Cyber Monday... I'm not picky) before I subscribe if at all.  It seems that signing up late only delays my routinely very late box by a couple of days anyways.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so glad I cancelled. I was really debating it, but this spoiler just cemented it for me. I think I would have liked it better if it would have had different colored glitter in it or something, but plain black is really not me.
I was hoping because the name was damson black that it was a midnight plum color.  But nope.  black, black, BLACCCCKKKK


----------



## biancardi (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm interested in that shadow, having never heard of the brand. I love trying out new, especially overseas, makeup.
so am I, even though I am not into really black eyeshadow.  I will have to see what else they offer before committing.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 1, 2013)

Black shadow is really hard for me to wear! I'm pale and with the way my eyes are shaped, I can rarely use a black shadow and have it look the way I want it to. Wish it was going to be a bright or fun color instead, because I'd like to try the product itself! Oh well..can use it as a liner I guess


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Black shadow is really hard for me to wear! I'm pale and with the way my eyes are shaped, I can rarely use a black shadow and have it look the way I want it to. Wish it was going to be a bright or fun color instead, because I'd like to try the product itself! Oh well..can use it as a liner I guess

@yousoldtheworld We shall CONQUER this black eyeshadow! The fair-skinned shall prevail!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 1, 2013)

There appears to be a new limited edition box in the works!


----------



## smiletorismile (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There appears to be a new limited edition box in the works! 









I might be interested in this!


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There appears to be a new limited edition box in the works! 









Ohhhh that sounds interesting. I've never signed up for a Glossybox limited edition box before. Are they normally pretty good?


----------



## missemiee (Nov 1, 2013)

> Ohhhh that sounds interesting. I've never signed up for a Glossybox limited edition box before. Are they normally pretty good?


 Yes! The last limited edition I got was the Best of Britain and I believe it was $40. It was well worth it.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 1, 2013)

This is the box http://www.glamour.com/beauty/blogs/girls-in-the-beauty-department/2013/10/get-it-now-this-super-chic-lim.html


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is the box

http://www.glamour.com/beauty/blogs/girls-in-the-beauty-department/2013/10/get-it-now-this-super-chic-lim.html
Hmmm, im more than likely going to get this as  a gift for someone that would love most of the items in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is the box

http://www.glamour.com/beauty/blogs/girls-in-the-beauty-department/2013/10/get-it-now-this-super-chic-lim.html
Gosh, it does look great, but I don't know if I'll get it or not. I've received so much mascara lately it's a bit ridiculous


----------



## kchan99 (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is the box

http://www.glamour.com/beauty/blogs/girls-in-the-beauty-department/2013/10/get-it-now-this-super-chic-lim.html
There's a larger picture of the Limited Edition box in the Glossybox magazine. Here's what I can come up with as a list of the items:

Philip B Oud Royal Gravity Defying Gel 0.5 oz.
Avene Thermal Spring Water 1.76 oz
Klorane Extra Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk 1.7 oz
Natura Bisse Diamond White Oil Free Brilliant Sun Protection SPF 50
Ellis Faas Mascara
RGB Cuticle Oil
Joy Ames Soeurs Perfume Roller
Eye Shadow (I can't see the brand name.)


----------



## biancardi (Nov 1, 2013)

that does not excite me.  I will pass on the special box


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 2, 2013)

> There's a larger picture of the Limited Edition box in the Glossybox magazine. Here's what I can come up with as a list of the items:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The eyeshadow is



Spoiler



Kevyn Aucoin


I absolutely need this box. Need.


----------



## Brittann (Nov 2, 2013)

> There's a larger picture of the Limited Edition box in the Glossybox magazine. Here's what I can come up with as a list of the items:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I will be getting this box for sure!! I wonder when they will be shipping them out?


----------



## midoridiva (Nov 2, 2013)

Updates!

And I hope that I get my October box before they charge me for November.....geez Glossybox. I want to love you but you have got to expedite your shipping process!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you remember when they were sent out? I subscribed December 2012.
June 2012 was the box with Ofra, July 2012 was the box with Senna trio, February 2013 we got DaVinci shimmery eye shadow pot.

Thanks for letting me know.  I got Februarys box but I don't remember that eye shadow  have to go look at my stash.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Subbing for updates.

I've gotten almost every GB except September and I can remember the Modelco duo, the Ofra, and Senna eyeshadows.
I guess they just don't like sending me eye shadows.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *midoridiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Updates!

And I hope that I get my October box before they charge me for November.....geez Glossybox. I want to love you but you have got to expedite your shipping process!
That's strange I got mine the 19th this month I was shocked at how early it was.


----------



## Litigatrix (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi guys, does anyone have a coupon code? Im going to buy my sister one of the old boxes that theyre currently selling on Gilt for Christmas and stick a 6 month sub in it as well, so anything would help!


----------



## dancersmum (Nov 2, 2013)

Yay - my box finally shipped...but according to usps won't arrive till Nov 13!  I'm not the patient type but shall try to be as I think glossybox will be sooooo much better than my first sub box was (bbox).  

Can I ask about the surverys - they are up on my profile now but will they stay up for long?  I don't want to fill them in until I have actually received the box!  But I don't want to miss out on glossydots either.

Also - can you please tell me which was your favorite glossybox between March 2013 &amp; September 2013 and why it was your fav?  I see they are selling old boxes on Gilt right now &amp; I'm tempted to buy some!

Thanks


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 2, 2013)

> Yay - my box finally shipped...but according to usps won't arrive till Nov 13! Â I'm not the patient type but shall try to be as I think glossybox will be sooooo much better than my first sub box was (bbox). Â  Can I ask about the surverys - they are up on my profile now but will they stay up for long? Â I don't want to fill them in until I have actually received the box! Â But I don't want to miss out on glossydots either. Also - can you please tell me which was your favorite glossybox between March 2013 &amp; September 2013 and why it was your fav? Â I see they are selling old boxes on Gilt right now &amp; I'm tempted to buy some! Thanks


 From March to September, I'd say my favorites were April and the Dallas Shaw box.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dancersmum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also - can you please tell me which was your favorite glossybox between March 2013 &amp; September 2013 and why it was your fav?  I see they are selling old boxes on Gilt right now &amp; I'm tempted to buy some!

I liked September, probably my favourite glossybox ever. The eyelash curler is nice and I've used the makeup remover pen a lot. I also really liked the perfume and the hair stuff. 

Also June, for the nail polish and oil spray.


----------



## smiletorismile (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dancersmum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay - my box finally shipped...but according to usps won't arrive till Nov 13!  I'm not the patient type but shall try to be as I think glossybox will be sooooo much better than my first sub box was (bbox).  

Can I ask about the surverys - they are up on my profile now but will they stay up for long?  I don't want to fill them in until I have actually received the box!  But I don't want to miss out on glossydots either.

Also - can you please tell me which was your favorite glossybox between March 2013 &amp; September 2013 and why it was your fav?  I see they are selling old boxes on Gilt right now &amp; I'm tempted to buy some!

Thanks
The August box was my favorite! There was such a great assortment of products form different brands and different countries! Since that box I've actually repurchased two of the items, so I'd say it was a major win!


----------



## biskies (Nov 4, 2013)

I really loved October's box, silly one time use mask and all (although, of course, I would have preferred the exfoliate).  However, as a natural redhead (ginger, actually), I had to cancel for November.  I fail to see how I can legitimately use black eyeshadow, as interesting as I find the idea of it, without it looking very Halloween.  I just couldn't picture super pale skin, crazy freckles, red hair, and black shadow.  I'm not ancient yet, but in my 30s, I'm not going clubbing and I'm certainly not heading to a modeling shoot.  I think black eyeshadow is just a bit...too specialty I guess.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I reserve the right to resubscribe if the next spoiler looks crazy awesome though.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really loved October's box, silly one time use mask and all (although, of course, I would have preferred the exfoliate).  However, as a natural redhead (ginger, actually), I had to cancel for November.  I fail to see how I can legitimately use black eyeshadow, as interesting as I find the idea of it, without it looking very Halloween.  I just couldn't picture super pale skin, crazy freckles, red hair, and black shadow.  I'm not ancient yet, but in my 30s, I'm not going clubbing and I'm certainly not heading to a modeling shoot.  I think black eyeshadow is just a bit...too specialty I guess.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I reserve the right to resubscribe if the next spoiler looks crazy awesome though.
I also don't really use much black eyeshadow...but if the quality is good, it might work well as an eyeliner...


----------



## jenniferrose (Nov 4, 2013)

> I really loved October's box, silly one time use mask and all (although, of course, I would have preferred the exfoliate). Â However, as a natural redhead (ginger, actually), I had to cancel for November. Â I fail to see how I can legitimately use black eyeshadow, as interesting as I find the idea of it, without it looking very Halloween. Â I just couldn't picture super pale skin, crazy freckles, red hair, and black shadow. Â I'm not ancient yet, but in my 30s, I'm not going clubbing and I'm certainly not heading to a modeling shoot. Â I think black eyeshadow is just a bit...too specialty I guess. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I reserve the right to resubscribe if the next spoiler looks crazy awesome though.


 I love using eye shadow as eyeliner. Just an aside if you ever end up with black in the future.


----------



## biskies (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love using eye shadow as eyeliner. Just an aside if you ever end up with black in the future.
Hehe I still have time to decide if I want to resub before the November boxes close.  I canceled basically so that I could take some time with the decision, but I DO like the cut of your jib.  I never thought about it that way.  I have black eyeliners, but I've never tried black shadow as liner. Hmmm...I guess it's definitely something to think about!  Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 4, 2013)

The LE box is available at http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/428145 now.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 4, 2013)

I want more spoilers!!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ohhhh that sounds interesting. I've never signed up for a Glossybox limited edition box before. Are they normally pretty good?

I've purchased a couple of limited edition boxes and loved them! I'm going to sit this one out though, due to limited funds this month.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


From March to September, I'd say my favorites were April and the Dallas Shaw box.
I agree, I loved the blush from the April box and liked several items from the Dallas Shaw box (June).


----------



## susanleia (Nov 4, 2013)

ETA: The Glossybox event is over, I'm sorry I should have double checked before I posted this.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *susanleia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Cross posting, but old Glossyboxes are available on Gilt and today there's a code for free shipping as well. Just type FREESHIP at checkout.
is that gilt.com?  And how do you find them? I did a search on glossybox and couldn't find anything..


----------



## Brittann (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *susanleia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Cross posting, but old Glossyboxes are available on Gilt and today there's a code for free shipping as well. Just type FREESHIP at checkout.
I went to Gilt and searched for Glossybox and nothing came up, can you post a link for it?


----------



## susanleia (Nov 4, 2013)

Sorry ladies I used the link I'd saved and apparently the event is over. I'm so disappointed, the only reason I didn't order yesterday was because I thought $8 for shipping was a bit much. I'll edit my post.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Brittann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to Gilt and searched for Glossybox and nothing came up, can you post a link for it?

I don't see it on the site anymore. I think the sale has ended.


----------



## susanleia (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't see it on the site anymore. I think the sale has ended.
Yes I'm sorry I didn't double check before I posted, I apologize.


----------



## biskies (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *susanleia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry ladies I used the link I'd saved and apparently the event is over. I'm so disappointed, the only reason I didn't order yesterday was because I thought $8 for shipping was a bit much. I'll edit my post.
Super jealous.  I can think of at least three boxes I would have liked to order as Christmas presents.  Oh well, I definitely appreciate the heads up!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 4, 2013)

I still see it.  There was a problem with their site earlier - it was making people's profiles become UK profiles so maybe check and see if that's the case (look in upper left and see if it is US).  Then check this site: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/428145

Good luck ladies!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 4, 2013)

Sorry - you were talking about GILT.  My fault!  I saw problems with the New-a-Porter special box earlier as well.  Disregard my post.


----------



## biskies (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry - you were talking about GILT.  My fault!  I saw problems with the New-a-Porter special box earlier as well.  Disregard my post.
I still kind of love you right now, since I thought these had sold out!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still kind of love you right now, since I thought these had sold out!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I kinda love being loved  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *susanleia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry ladies I used the link I'd saved and apparently the event is over. I'm so disappointed, the only reason I didn't order yesterday was because I thought $8 for shipping was a bit much. I'll edit my post.

I almost ordered one too but the shipping was ridiculous. I noticed some of the boxes listed everything everyone could have gotten in that month, not just the 5-6 items but 8-9 items which included the alternate products. The alternates weren't pictured in the product image but they were listed as included in the order. I wonder if they're really shipping everything sent out that month or if it was a mistake. Hope that made sense lol


----------



## biskies (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I almost ordered one too but the shipping was ridiculous. I noticed some of the boxes listed everything everyone could have gotten in that month, not just the 5-6 items but 8-9 items which included the alternate products. The alternates weren't pictured in the product image but they were listed as included in the order. I wonder if they're really shipping everything sent out that month or if it was a mistake. Hope that made sense lol
That would be pretty amazing, but alas, I missed the Gilt sale.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Oh well, I snagged a NAP box, so I have that to look forward to at least!!  I am super excited about that.


----------



## susanleia (Nov 5, 2013)

So it said my Glossybox shipped and I got excited that it was for November then I realized I'd accidentally subscribed twice and didn't realize it so it's just an October box again. Not upset about it though I actually had wanted another October box.


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah it looks like Glossybox is starting to charge now. I just got an email


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 5, 2013)

I got charged! So weird cuz the have an expired CC on file and I got a new expiration on my new card and never updated but somehow GB still managed to charge me....mmmm.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got charged! So weird cuz the have an expired CC on file and I got a new expiration on my new card and never updated but somehow GB still managed to charge me....mmmm.
I've had that happen before, if the only thing that changes is the expiration date.


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've had that happen before, if the only thing that changes is the expiration date.  
Expiration and security code is different. So weird tho! lol Since those are things they ask for when paying with CC.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 5, 2013)

> Expiration and security code is different. So weird tho! lol Since those are things they ask for when paying with CC.


 That is weird


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 6, 2013)

FYI - I don't know if anyone mentioned this yet, but October's surveys are up.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 6, 2013)

Subbing for updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 7, 2013)

Subbing for updates. I canceled this sub after October and seeing the November spoiler... I have plenty of black/near black eyeshadow. If the rest of the box is somehow AMAZING then I will order again, because this is really one of my favorite subs. The packaging they use is so much like opening a special gift, I love it!


----------



## bevin79 (Nov 7, 2013)

I forgot to cancel! Hoping the rest of the box is awesome, not excited for black shadow.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 8, 2013)

I went ahead and resubbed for November.  This makes my second month.  I may go ahead and do a multi-month sub in January if I like this one and December.  I don't mind a black eyeshadow, I know someone in my family who will love it.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went ahead and resubbed for November.  This makes my second month.  I may go ahead and do a multi-month sub in January if I like this one and December.  I don't mind a black eyeshadow, I know someone in my family who will love it.  
I keep hearing blackfriday sub box deals are good.... so I am hoping there are some good deals to take advantage of... I really should save some of my funds this check to see! Lol


----------



## biskies (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I keep hearing blackfriday sub box deals are good.... so I am hoping there are some good deals to take advantage of... I really should save some of my funds this check to see! Lol
I had no idea that there were Black Friday sub deals.  Kinda glad I canceled my November subscription to Glossy (I googled ginger smokey eye and still don't know how my deathly pale face could pull off a black shadow).  That said, if somehow some amazing new spoilers are released, I'll resub and, if there's a really good Black Friday deal, I'd definitely be down for a multi-month subscription, black eyeshadows and all.


----------



## SaraP (Nov 8, 2013)

This glossybox board is only at 4 pages =( my other subs have tons of posts. They need to give us some spoilers and get people excited!!!! Waiting Impatiently


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 8, 2013)

> This glossybox board is only at 4 pages =( my other subs have tons of posts. They need to give us some spoilers and get people excited!!!! Waiting Impatiently :bringiton:


 I agree completely!!! It has been far too long and the first spoiler was not exciting enough!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This glossybox board is only at 4 pages =( my other subs have tons of posts. They need to give us some spoilers and get people excited!!!! Waiting Impatiently






Haha! @SaraP! I agree wholeheartedly!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This glossybox board is only at 4 pages =( my other subs have tons of posts. They need to give us some spoilers and get people excited!!!! Waiting Impatiently







Agreed!  I look every month to see if the box is worth resubscribing  (no luck since Feb, but I always hope!).  The matte skin and "bedroom hair" product have me interested, but til I see more, You don't get my money, Glossybox!!


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 9, 2013)

I have a question for people who unsubscribe and resubscribe repeatedly (well, 2 actually):

1) Do you lose your dots when you unsub or do they sit there waiting for you?

2) At what point in the month do you unsub? After the surveys are done or...?

Thanks!


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 9, 2013)

You do NOT lose your points when you unsub. I was subbed for a full year, and now I"m cutting back so I'm only subbing when something in the box intrigues me. My dots are always there when I come back.


----------



## biskies (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You do NOT lose your points when you unsub. I was subbed for a full year, and now I"m cutting back so I'm only subbing when something in the box intrigues me. My dots are always there when I come back.
I can go a little further on this and say that I actually took my October survey after I unsubscribed and still earned my dots and, even further, someone I know was actually in love with my October box and intrigued by the black shadow in a way I was not and I even earned the dots for referring her to Glossybox despite the fact that I was unsubscribed when I did so.  I think the difference is that, even though your subscription has been canceled, your account is still active.  If you were to call Glossybox and ask that your account be canceled, that might change...


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can go a little further on this and say that I actually took my October survey after I unsubscribed and still earned my dots and, even further, someone I know was actually in love with my October box and intrigued by the black shadow in a way I was not and I even earned the dots for referring her to Glossybox despite the fact that I was unsubscribed when I did so.  I think the difference is that, even though your subscription has been canceled, your account is still active.  If you were to call Glossybox and ask that your account be canceled, that might change...

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You do NOT lose your points when you unsub. I was subbed for a full year, and now I"m cutting back so I'm only subbing when something in the box intrigues me. My dots are always there when I come back.
Thanks for the info! I need to start doing this because I'll have 2 boxes I pretty much don't use anything from and then 1 that I really like that makes me rethink quitting.


----------



## cougar207 (Nov 10, 2013)

I found this review on the November box:

http://www.sailorjennie.com/2013/11/glossybox-november-2013-edition.html

Do the box contents vary from country to country?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cougar207* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found this review on the November box:

http://www.sailorjennie.com/2013/11/glossybox-november-2013-edition.html

Do the box contents vary from country to country?
Yes, every country's box is a completely separate thing. Unfortunately...I'm always lusting over other country's boxes!


----------



## cougar207 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know. I figured as much. I am too new to subscription boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biskies (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, every country's box is a completely separate thing. Unfortunately...I'm always lusting over other country's boxes!
On a similar note, I never would have canceled my sub if we were getting the Emite eyeshadow in the color from UK edition (from the link) rather than black.  I'm neither the Black Dahlia nor Jack Skellington.

Edited to say that I'm not that sad though.  I am still having a love affair with my Net-A-Porter box and, frankly, the UK got the raw end of the deal on their NAP limited edition, so we probably go back and forth with the box envy.


----------



## SaraP (Nov 10, 2013)

> I have a question for people who unsubscribe and resubscribe repeatedly (well, 2 actually): 1) Do you lose your dots when you unsub or do they sit there waiting for you? 2) At what point in the month do you unsub? After the surveys are done or...? Thanks!


I do it almost monthly, then I use ebates and try to find a promo code. I wait until I can see most of the items in the box and I've never lost my dots, in fact I got this box free. You do have to have an active subscription to use the dots. I wait until I have enough dots and then stay subscribed to use my dots the next month. Also if I really like a box I buy a gift box and use ebates makes it $12.75 can't beat that!


----------



## biskies (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I do it almost monthly, then I use ebates and try to find a promo code. I wait until I can see most of the items in the box and I've never lost my dots, in fact I got this box free. You do have to have an active subscription to use the dots. I wait until I have enough dots and then stay subscribed to use my dots the next month. Also if I really like a box I buy a gift box and use ebates makes it $12.75 can't beat that!
That's a really good point that I neglected to make.  Even if you cancel and, while cancelled, you manage to collect enough dots for a free box, you will have to pay for your first box when you come back and use the dots to pay for the next one.  It makes it a little rough, in that, if you don't like the following box, you're kinda stuck because they generally charge before all the spoilers are released, so you really WILL be getting a mystery box, albeit a free one.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That said, I have heard some people say that they have been able to, over the phone, use their dots to pay to restart their sub and others saying that they had no luck, so you CAN always wait until you have the dots and give it a shot, although I think it's hit or miss.


----------



## Superfish19 (Nov 11, 2013)

I think I'm going to wait to see spoilers before I subscribe again. I canceled because I don't really want black eye shadow.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 11, 2013)

more spoilers!!  I am not sure I want a black matte eyeshadow.  I like the UK's color - that would have been great as a highlighter.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 11, 2013)

It is annoying how GlossyBox doesn't do more spoilers, I like how they showcase one single product but that isn't enough to circulate any type of buzz. I think that's where they are failing in their marketing attempts, if they allowed for some sort of discussion between subscribers it might peak the interest of those who are thinking of subscribing and thus they don't substantially grow their output. But hey, maybe they don't want to grow anymore because they have UK subscribers as well.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 11, 2013)

Another should be out this week if they follow their usual pattern. Just a related sidebar, the Emite eyeshadow is $27?! That has to be the converted price because I don't see it available for purchase on US sites and it's more expensive than Nars!


----------



## rainpetal (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's a really good point that I neglected to make.  Even if you cancel and, while cancelled, you manage to collect enough dots for a free box, you will have to pay for your first box when you come back and use the dots to pay for the next one.  It makes it a little rough, in that, if you don't like the following box, you're kinda stuck because they generally charge before all the spoilers are released, so you really WILL be getting a mystery box, albeit a free one.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That said, I have heard some people say that they have been able to, over the phone, use their dots to pay to restart their sub and others saying that they had no luck, so you CAN always wait until you have the dots and give it a shot, although I think it's hit or miss.

I was able to pay for the September box using my glossydots without paying for the box before and without calling them.  I just went to my account online and was able to reactivate my subscription with my glossydots.  Not sure if that was a fluke or what, but I had absolutely no problems using my dots.


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 11, 2013)

I received my Net-A-Porter box on Friday and I'm enjoying it. I would never shell out that much on the Ellis Faas mascara or the KA eyeshadow duo, but excited to give them a try. Also, the NAP box came with a cute black drawstring bag with a black retractable tape measure (presumably if you want to order clothes in the future). For whatever reason, my box didn't include the rollerball perfume, but NAP customer service is sending one out to me. I &lt;3 the Klorane dry shampoo. The only dud in the box is the hair gel, because I don't really use hair products besides shampoo/conditioner. The cuticle oil is on the thin side, but has a light cucumber fragrance which is nice. I'll give the NautraBisse a shot the next time I'm wearing sunscreen.

Honestly, the BEST thing about the NAP box was that they shipped with the quickness, and I had it in my grubby little mitts in a matter of days while waiting for my other boxes to post tracking info.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 11, 2013)

I think Glossybox sells our information. I've been getting Byrdie emails and a few other brands that I know I did not sign up for.


----------



## biskies (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was able to pay for the September box using my glossydots without paying for the box before and without calling them.  I just went to my account online and was able to reactivate my subscription with my glossydots.  Not sure if that was a fluke or what, but I had absolutely no problems using my dots.

That's awesome.  It wouldn't allow me to use my Glossydots on a box when I didn't have a current subscription.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope they maybe changed that.


----------



## rainpetal (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's awesome.  It wouldn't allow me to use my Glossydots on a box when I didn't have a current subscription.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope they maybe changed that.
Not sure when you tried.  As I said, I got the September box with my dots, so it was relatively recent.


----------



## mgarcia (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think Glossybox sells our information. I've been getting Byrdie emails and a few other brands that I know I did not sign up for.

I thought the same thing because I have been getting emails from Glossybox 'brands' and Byrdie without signing up for them.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think Glossybox sells our information. I've been getting Byrdie emails and a few other brands that I know I did not sign up for.
Me too.. I was wondering why I was getting emails from them...grrr....not cool!!


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 11, 2013)

Weird. I haven't gotten any Byrdie emails. I really did like that box though.

I wish I could have gotten the NAP box just for that mascara! One of my favorite bloggers loves it.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Weird. I haven't gotten any Byrdie emails. I really did like that box though.

I wish I could have gotten the NAP box just for that mascara! One of my favorite bloggers loves it.
I have received two emails from Byrdie already...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 11, 2013)

I just received an e-mail from Byrdie! How annoying!


----------



## Deareux (Nov 11, 2013)

I haven't gotten any spam from them yet, thankfully. I didn't sign up for it, don't send me your emails even if I've purchased from you. It's a huge turn off.


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 11, 2013)

I keep getting byrdie emails too


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 11, 2013)

I got a Byrdie email today. I just unsubscribed.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 11, 2013)

Ever since I've signed up for sub boxes, the amount of spam I get is out of this world. I don't think it's just glossy that sells info, I'm sure that most of them do.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ever since I've signed up for sub boxes, the amount of spam I get is out of this world. I don't think it's just glossy that sells info, I'm sure that most of them do.
I've subbed to Ipsy, Birchbox, Beauty Army, Julep, Pop Sugar Must Have, Sample Society, and Glossybox, and the only spam I get are from brands featured in Glossybox at around the same time that they are featured. Most subscription companies actually don't sell your information because that jeopardizes their reputation and is a privacy violation.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 11, 2013)

I know some companies will display a check box option if you want to share your info with relevant companies, so if it's included in their TOS they might be able to circumvent that. I am not well versed in how those things work, but it would make sense to me as how some would get away with it. I always opt out when given an obvious choice.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's a really good point that I neglected to make.  Even if you cancel and, while cancelled, you manage to collect enough dots for a free box, you will have to pay for your first box when you come back and use the dots to pay for the next one.  It makes it a little rough, in that, if you don't like the following box, you're kinda stuck because they generally charge before all the spoilers are released, so you really WILL be getting a mystery box, albeit a free one.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That said, I have heard some people say that they have been able to, over the phone, use their dots to pay to restart their sub and others saying that they had no luck, so you CAN always wait until you have the dots and give it a shot, although I think it's hit or miss.

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I do it almost monthly, then I use ebates and try to find a promo code. I wait until I can see most of the items in the box and I've never lost my dots, in fact I got this box free. You do have to have an active subscription to use the dots. I wait until I have enough dots and then stay subscribed to use my dots the next month. Also if I really like a box I buy a gift box and use ebates makes it $12.75 can't beat that!
Thanks for explaining this all to me! I should have been doing this all along...oh well, next month I'll try it out.  






Also just gonna add that I too am annoyed by the Byrdie email I got. Yeah, it was easy to unsub, but still. Make sure you hit the "I did not sign up for this" option when you unsub. Probably no one looks at it but at least it made me feel like I was registering a tiny (the tiniest?) little complaint. lol


----------



## biskies (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also just gonna add that I too am annoyed by the Byrdie email I got. Yeah, it was easy to unsub, but still. Make sure you hit the "I did not sign up for this" option when you unsub. Probably no one looks at it but at least it made me feel like I was registering a tiny (the tiniest?) little complaint. lol

Yeah, that's super annoying.  I didn't get the Byrdie email, but my guess is that it got caught in my spam filters.  I'll actually keep an eye out before blindly emptying my spam folder and, if I see a Byrdie email, I'll be sure to make a complaint as well.  It's one thing to sell a mailing list, it's another thing for me to be paying for you to sell my information...


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 11, 2013)

To be fair, there's no indication that GB sold our info to anyone. The Byrdie newsletters are obviously in conjunction with the collaboration and might've been mentioned in fine print somewhere none of us bothered to read. I've personally never received spam from any other brands that have been featured in GB.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 11, 2013)

Just received an e-mail from Sesha, too.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 11, 2013)

If you entered the contest they were having last month, I think there was some fine print about e-mails.


----------



## biskies (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you entered the contest they were having last month, I think there was some fine print about e-mails.

Makes sense.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you entered the contest they were having last month, I think there was some fine print about e-mails.

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just received an e-mail from Sesha, too.
Ditto on the Sesha email, and I don't enter their contests. Grr.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ditto on the Sesha email, and I don't enter their contests. Grr.
I didn't enter either. Grr indeed.


----------



## biskies (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't enter either. Grr indeed.

I wonder why I haven't gotten any of the emails.  It made sense about the contest, since I never entered it, but now it's just confusing.  I am sure it's in the fine print somewhere, but I really still don't like it when companies bury things like this in the fine print.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I still love Glossy though. Damn you, makeup, why can I not resist your siren's call?


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 11, 2013)

I haven't received any emails.


----------



## s112095 (Nov 11, 2013)

I haven't received any e-mails. Last month was my first glossy box, so while I may sound obtuse could the e-mails be from the surveys? It seemed like the surveys were written by the company given by glossybox so that they could receive the input back.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 11, 2013)

No emails here.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 11, 2013)

> No emails here.Â


 None here either


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 12, 2013)

I received the email from Sesha too, but I have to admit I'm glad about this one because I wanted to buy the exfoliating gel and the 40% off coupon is great! I do understand the concern about our information being sold, however, and will unsubscribe from their emails going forward. 

For anyone interested, the code for Sesha is "GLOSSY40" and is good until midnight on November 15th.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for the code. I like that Gel a lot!


----------



## penny13 (Nov 12, 2013)

I've gotten emails, and two from Byrdie in the last two days. I keep forgetting to unsubscribe! I really can't believe we haven't heard anything more about this box - no more spoilers, coupons...sigh.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *penny13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've gotten emails, and two from Byrdie in the last two days. I keep forgetting to unsubscribe!

I really can't believe we haven't heard anything more about this box - no more spoilers, coupons...sigh.
I know right? Don't they know I'm ready to throw my money at them at a moments notice if there are other items that I find more usable in this months box?!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *penny13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've gotten emails, and two from Byrdie in the last two days. I keep forgetting to unsubscribe!

I really can't believe we haven't heard anything more about this box - no more spoilers, coupons...sigh.
I know right? Don't they know I'm ready to throw my money at them at a moments notice if there are other items that I find more usable in this months box?!


Yes!  I have been a VERY GOOD GIRL (hear that, Santa?) at my no-buy for the past three months and decided that as reward I would get this as one of my Christmas presents *for me!*

I just need the right direction to throw my money in!


----------



## biskies (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes!  I have been a VERY GOOD GIRL (hear that, Santa?) at my no-buy for the past three months and decided that as reward I would get this as one of my Christmas presents *for me!*

I just need the right direction to throw my money in! 




I know, it's making me sad.  I canceled my sub when I saw the black liner, waiting to see what else is in the box.  Waiting on more spoilers to decide whether I want to reup.


----------



## Litigatrix (Nov 12, 2013)

Same here with the Byrdie spam...I feel a bit violated. Can't recall that happening with any of my other boxes.


----------



## bevin79 (Nov 13, 2013)

Finally a spoiler!!


----------



## biskies (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bevin79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally a spoiler!!





Interesting, but I think I'll stay unsubbed this month.  I'm not impressed with the black shadow and my hair is so ridiculously thick that I require a serious amount of these types of products when I use them coupled with the fact that my sister is a cosmetologist, so she gets a super discount on color-saving products and I already have a favorite that I use.  That said, if the last part weren't the case, I'd probably be a lot more interested in this box just to try this product.  I love color saving hair products.  I'm a natural ginger (orangey red), but I dye my hair a brighter red because I hate my natural color and reds fade QUICKLY.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't think I will sub this month.  black eyeshadow and a leave in oil treatment for my already very oily and fine, limp hair - no, not tempted...

they would have to hit a homerun with the other items, but the matte skin hint - what does that mean?  A powder of some type?  A primer (yuck)?


----------



## bevin79 (Nov 13, 2013)

I forgot to unsub this month. I'm not excited for the black shadow, but the color protecting oil might be good. I don't know anything about the brand Mastey.


----------



## LolaJay (Nov 13, 2013)

Ehh...I'm also glad I unsubbed last month. I'm glad I'm a member here because now I know that you can sub/unsub easily with GB, even after spoilers are released!

Thanks to all you ladies who share your methods


----------



## biskies (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think I will sub this month.  black eyeshadow and a leave in oil treatment for my already very oily and fine, limp hair - no, not tempted...

they would have to hit a homerun with the other items, but the matte skin hint - what does that mean?  A powder of some type?  A primer (yuck)?

I would honestly guess that the other products would be less impressive (or at least in sizes I'm not interesting in paying $21 for), considering the oil treatment is a $25 value and the Emite eyeshadow they're listing at $27.  With two items with retail values like that, the other stuff is probably just sample or deluxe sample sizes,  That said, they've surprised me before and, considering that they ship so late, most of us don't get our November boxes until December, they might actually consider this their "holiday" box and make it a little sexier for us (although with the limited edition NAP box having just come out, I'm certainly not 100% that we'll get a special holiday box).


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 13, 2013)

Not thrilled with the new spoiler, but it's an interesting mix of brands that I'm not familiar with and that's what I appreciate about GB.


----------



## biskies (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not thrilled with the new spoiler, but it's an interesting mix of brands that I'm not familiar with and that's what I appreciate about GB.

I generally appreciate the same.  My issue with this one, though, is that it's a mix of brands that it seems like no one's familiar with.  I haven't found a detailed review of the Emite shadow or the oil treatment.  Neither appear to be sold on sites that allow purchasers to review the products.  If someone has some links to places these have been reviewed, I'd love to see it.  I found the Emite shadow being sold online and under "photos" in the lower right corner was a beautiful picture of an application of black shadow, but when I clicked on it and it said what she was wearing, it was actually a Mac product.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 13, 2013)

Emite doesn't have a wide distribution. It seems to be only be available through their site, which is mainly in Swedish. I've seen a couple of reviews pop up. The eyeshadow was sent out to the British GB subscribers. I suppose that's why GB is appealing to me. They'll feature products that are hard to find, but the downside is if I end up loving it, they'll be hard to find.

Sometimes I think certain brands GB sends out are a little sketchy, but not as sketchy as a few of the brands Ipsy has included in their bags in the past. Then they completely redeem themselves when they come out with a box like Net-a-Porter and Best of Britain.


----------



## page5 (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm getting this box free with glossydots. Not thrilled with black eyeshadow - will most likely put it in my trade box. I am interested in the oil though, my hair is color treated (damn greys!) and dry. 

After this box I'm unsubbing for awhile. I generally like Glossybox but I have way too many makeup/skincare/bodycare items and I need to reduce my subs so I can use up some of my stash.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm receiving this month's box.  I'm okay with the two products I've seen spoilers for so far.  I can use a black shadow as a liner, which I like to do anyway, and since I have curly dry hair and currently use an oil in my hair, trying a new one will be great.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Emite doesn't have a wide distribution. It seems to be only be available through their site, which is mainly in Swedish. I've seen a couple of reviews pop up. The eyeshadow was sent out to the British GB subscribers. I suppose that's why GB is appealing to me. They'll feature products that are hard to find, but the downside is if I end up loving it, they'll be hard to find.

Sometimes I think certain brands GB sends out are a little sketchy, but not as sketchy as a few of the brands Ipsy has included in their bags in the past. Then they completely redeem themselves when they come out with a box like Net-a-Porter and Best of Britain.

I totally agree. I like GB because of the interesting brands they often feature (with some sketchy ones). The Net-A-Porter box was my favorite! I loved everything that came in it and I'm tempted to buy another.


----------



## kenziedegen (Nov 13, 2013)

following for updates.. already posted about the eyeshadow and hair oil!


----------



## susanleia (Nov 13, 2013)

I like both spoilers so far, which is good because I'm getting two boxes. Has anyone else had the issue with GB accidentally ordering you 2 subs when you only meant to order one? It happened to me twice, both times using Chrome and then Paypal to pay.


----------



## biskies (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I totally agree. I like GB because of the interesting brands they often feature (with some sketchy ones). The Net-A-Porter box was my favorite! I loved everything that came in it and I'm tempted to buy another.

I love that box soooo much.  I cannot stop telling people about the mascara.  I love the They're Real mascara for like the occasional night out, but that Ellis Faas mascara is so perfect for me.  It separates my lashes so nicely, lengthens them and tints them in a way that not only makes my eyes pop, but is also super professional looking and non-clumping.  I've gone back and forth on a second box for this product alone for a while.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 13, 2013)

> I like both spoilers so far, which is good because I'm getting two boxes. Has anyone else had the issue with GB accidentally ordering you 2 subs when you only meant to order one? It happened to me twice, both times using Chrome and then Paypal to pay.


 Yikes!! Maybe it will be a good present for someone on your list?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 13, 2013)

Ugh. I'm out. Not enough sparkles and color for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'm going for the Winter Allure Box instead!


----------



## bevin79 (Nov 13, 2013)

Just saw a glossy box gold box announcement on Facebook.


----------



## bevin79 (Nov 13, 2013)

The special edition Gold box will be available in 5 days. There isn't a price listed.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 13, 2013)

> The special edition Gold box will be available in 5 days. There isn't a price listed.


 It's $50.


----------



## bevin79 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hmm, for $50, I want spoilers!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 13, 2013)

> Hmm, for $50, I want spoilers!


 The full list is here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bevin79 (Nov 13, 2013)

> The full list is here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol, obviously I'm not doing my research!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 13, 2013)

Could someone please link to the box contents? TIA!


----------



## Deareux (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The full list is here.





Maybe I'm blind, but I can't find it.


----------



## susanleia (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yikes!! Maybe it will be a good present for someone on your list?
Yeah that's what I'm thinking I'm not worried about it. I'm sure I'll be able to gift and trade things. No one ever says no to free makeup!


----------



## bevin79 (Nov 13, 2013)

http://m.glam.com/glossybox-goes-for-the-gold/ This is all I can find.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 13, 2013)

Sorry! I meant to post the link. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138910/glossybox-limited-edition-holiday-box


----------



## Alicia Davis (Nov 14, 2013)

Does Allure do a winter box? And when????


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 14, 2013)

Not excited about the new spoiler.... have tried argan oil for my hair and it just doesn't do anything special. I color treat my hair but I don't have dry hair either. A hair dresser once told me that despite my hair being thin and fine, it can withstand huge amounts of color treatment because of my asian roots. I guess asian hair is super strong? 

Anywho. I'll stay unsubbed... good for my wallet... though I will be interested in the last three items. Maybe they'll be worth 21$ to me =oP


----------



## biskies (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Davis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does Allure do a winter box? And when????





http://www.zadidoll.com/2013/11/allure-winter-beauty-box.html


----------



## Alicia Davis (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://www.zadidoll.com/2013/11/allure-winter-beauty-box.html
Thank you much!


----------



## biskies (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Davis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you much!
You're welcome mucher  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Wolfrunner6996 (Nov 14, 2013)

If Ebates fails to pay you for your rebates, you can submit a request to them with your order number, and they will immediately give you the rebate. I was forced to do that the second time I used ebates for my GB.  
The first time, for my September Box, Ebates never gave me the 2.75. When I paid for October, and saw that yet again they didn't give me the rebate, I submittted the request. As soon as they received my request, I was given the credit. 

Sucks, cause usually Ebates is great at keeping track of my purchases.. but something about the way Glossybox is set up when you pay makes the site ticket not work sometimes. 

Just make sure you submit that asap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biskies (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wolfrunner6996* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If Ebates fails to pay you for your rebates, you can submit a request to them with your order number, and they will immediately give you the rebate. I was forced to do that the second time I used ebates for my GB.  
The first time, for my September Box, Ebates never gave me the 2.75. When I paid for October, and saw that yet again they didn't give me the rebate, I submittted the request. As soon as they received my request, I was given the credit. 

Sucks, cause usually Ebates is great at keeping track of my purchases.. but something about the way Glossybox is set up when you pay makes the site ticket not work sometimes. 

Just make sure you submit that asap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

That's good information.  Most of the stress over the Ebates thing has been when Ebates has actually declined to pay the $2.75 because the subber tried to use a code sent via email by GB for 20% off.  Since the subber was using a GB coupon code that didn't come from Ebates, GB refuses to pay Ebates and, in turn, Ebates refuses to pay the subber.  It's in the Ebates FAQ that, if you use a coupon code that is not found on ebates.com, they cannot guarantee that the rebate will be honored.  It's a GB issue (if you're using their marketing to subscribe, they don't feel like Ebates did the work it is being paid for by referring you).  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm going to get the Glossybox Gold LE box, I've been wanting to try Kora Organics for a while and they're pretty expensive to buy so a sample would be ausome. Plus the rest of the samples I wouldn't mind havng  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> especially the Butter London.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Nov 15, 2013)

For some reason I checked my spam last night before bed and I had one from glossybox! I was one of the byrdie contest winners! . I didn't win the trip to Puerto Rico, some lucky girl posted of FB that she did. BUT, it looks like I won a bottle of the Bvlgari au the vert. I like the scent so I'm happy! But it will take me decades to use it up! Haha


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For some reason I checked my spam last night before bed and I had one from glossybox! I was one of the byrdie contest winners! . I didn't win the trip to Puerto Rico, some lucky girl posted of FB that she did. BUT, it looks like I won a bottle of the Bvlgari au the vert. I like the scent so I'm happy! But it will take me decades to use it up! Haha
Congratulations!!!


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 15, 2013)

Just noticed this tiny spoiler picture on the GB website.



Spoiler


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 15, 2013)

My box arrived! 



Spoiler


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box arrived! 



Spoiler








 
Wow! BB continues their streak of fast and early shipping! This looks like a nice box. Great sizes for everything, but I don't really see how it fits with the Modern Romance theme? *shrugs*


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes, can't believe I was the first to post. I had to go back and look since there was so much talk about the Gold Box.  Was waiting on my Nina Garcia Quarterly - so didn't expect this box for weeks.  Nice box overall.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 15, 2013)

Aw man, that is a nice box! I hope mine arrives soon.


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow someone got a gb mid month??


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For some reason I checked my spam last night before bed and I had one from glossybox! I was one of the byrdie contest winners! . I didn't win the trip to Puerto Rico, some lucky girl posted of FB that she did. BUT, it looks like I won a bottle of the Bvlgari au the vert. I like the scent so I'm happy! But it will take me decades to use it up! Haha

Congratulations!



@MzKayleeJames It's always fun to win something, regardless of the prize!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box arrived! 



Spoiler








 
OOooooooo, nice! @mishmish! Can't wait for mine to arrive now! Glossybox really seems to be stepping up their game this season, early shipping!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 15, 2013)

This month is Bleh for me, I think I may cancel and just resub whenever I am interested! That is one upside to Glossybox.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Nov 15, 2013)

Sweet! Glossy has stepped up the shipping again! Dang that's expensive cream! If the sample is even .25oz it's worth almost $30! Dang


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 15, 2013)

Sulwhasoo is owned by AmorePacific, so, yeah, fancy stuff. I'm excited to try it!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 15, 2013)

I can't tell what in the box from the spoiler pic?!


----------



## JayneDoe (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't tell what in the box from the spoiler pic?!

Emite eye shadow

Mastey color protecting leave in oil treatment

Nicka K eyeshadow brush

Sulwhasoo ginseng cream

The Aloe Source jojobu cleansing polish


----------



## biskies (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Emite eye shadow

Mastey color protecting leave in oil treatment

Nicka K eyeshadow brush

Sulwhasoo ginseng cream

The Aloe Source jojobu cleansing polish

I am actually glad I stayed unsubscribed this month.  The only thing on this list that I wish I had gotten was the eyeshadow brush.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 15, 2013)

> Emite eye shadow Mastey color protecting leave in oil treatment Nicka K eyeshadow brush Sulwhasoo ginseng cream The Aloe Source jojobu cleansing polish


 I am excited to try those products! Can't wait to get my box! I'm having a great day anyway. I received my upset bag, my birchbox, and an order from elf. I'm waiting on my glossy box and my julep mystery box!


----------



## donutbaby (Nov 15, 2013)

Aw man, mine isn't scheduled to arrive until 11/26 &amp; 12/8!  Really happy about the eye brush -- I've just started building up my brush collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 15, 2013)

I haven't even received a shipping notice.


----------



## smiletorismile (Nov 15, 2013)

I was so scared I was going to regret my decision to cancel for this month, but I'm really happy I did. The only thing I really want is that aloe stuff.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am excited to try those products! Can't wait to get my box! I'm having a great day anyway. I received my upset bag, my birchbox, and an order from elf. I'm waiting on my glossy box and my julep mystery box!
Wait....what is an upset bag??


----------



## JC327 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For some reason I checked my spam last night before bed and I had one from glossybox! I was one of the byrdie contest winners! . I didn't win the trip to Puerto Rico, some lucky girl posted of FB that she did. BUT, it looks like I won a bottle of the Bvlgari au the vert. I like the scent so I'm happy! But it will take me decades to use it up! Haha
Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box arrived!



Spoiler








 That was super fast!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I haven't even received a shipping notice.
I didnt receive any either - it says delivery 12/2 in my account.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 15, 2013)

> Wait....what is an upset bag??


 An upset bag is what auto correct changed ipsy bag to. Hahaha!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Nov 15, 2013)

> An upset bag is what auto correct changed ipsy bag to. Hahaha!


 Bahahaha! I was like, wait what?! Must google upset bag! Lmao


----------



## Deareux (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Bahahaha! I was like, wait what?! Must google upset bag! Lmao
Don't you know? The Upset Bag is the new sub where you get everything you hate.


----------



## biskies (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Don't you know? The Upset Bag is the new sub where you get everything you hate.

Some months, I think I get that one, but I don't remember subscribing...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Don't you know? The Upset Bag is the new sub where you get everything you hate.
Bahahahaha! I knew it sounded familiar


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 16, 2013)

It is pretty funny what auto correct will come up with sometimes. I usually read what I posted to check it, but I guess I didn't that time! An upset bag would be funny. Here's a bag of samples that will piss you off!


----------



## kalmekrzy (Nov 16, 2013)

I just got an email saying I am a winner of the glossybox giveaway for sesha. I was on glossyboxes facebook page and entered. I dont know what I won. Anyone else win? I also was chosen as a weekly winner of a Aveda sample pack. What a great day!


----------



## SaraP (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


An upset bag is what auto correct changed ipsy bag to. Hahaha!
Gotta love auto correct! I love ipsy, by far the best subscription and only $10


----------



## izzi917 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm kinda glad that I unsubbed last month. I was super bummed about it last week. But eh, this doesn't look that exciting, and I'd rather stop spending my money on stuff I don't really need. And buy myself a nice lipstick I actually want. I'll be back next month. Taking a break glossybox.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2013)

I think I'll probably like this box when it is in my hands, but from here I'm not all that excited about it. Meh.


----------



## biskies (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I'll probably like this box when it is in my hands, but from here I'm not all that excited about it. Meh. 
I reallly do hope that the eyeshadow brush ends up on someone's trade list because it's impressive.  I'm pretty glad I stayed unsubbed, but I also think it could have been fun to play with the black shadow, even if I don't think my pale skin would have been a good look on me.

I hope you do love it once you see it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Clackey (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't love this month but I think I'll end up using everything.  However with my super white skin I think the eyeshadow would be better passed on to a friend!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 16, 2013)

> I reallly do hope that the eyeshadow brush ends up on someone's trade list because it's impressive. Â I'm pretty glad I stayed unsubbed, but I also think it could have been fun to play with the black shadow, even if I don't think my pale skin would have been a good look on me. I hope you do love it once you see it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It'll end up on mine. I already have plenty of brushes as it is.


----------



## biskies (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It'll end up on mine. I already have plenty of brushes as it is.

Let me know what you're looking to trade for (or things that you want, you know the deal).    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just bought some new eye brushes at Target from Sonia Whateverhernameis and, while they weren't cheap and looked nice, I really, REALLY hate the shadow brush.  The liner brush was okay (the one that came in my Starbox is nicer though), and I actually like the smudge brush.  I'm just on the lookout for a good shadow brush and blush brush.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greenflipflops (Nov 16, 2013)

Just got my box! Not really interested in anything in the box though


----------



## greenflipflops (Nov 16, 2013)

> My box arrived!Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I wish I got that cream instead!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 16, 2013)

> I wish I got that cream instead!


 What did you get instead of the cream?


----------



## greenflipflops (Nov 16, 2013)

> What did you get instead of the cream?


 I got a Jelly Pong pong 2-in-1 eyeliner &amp; shadow in black. It says it's a "uniquely formulated crayon" that works as an eyeliner or eyeshadow. I mean...if there's already a black eyeshadow, why give another black liner/eyeshadow pencil? Not sure how the items in this month's box go with the November theme. I think glossybox should just get rid of the whole theme thing since they don't seem very good at picking out items that fit the theme anyway.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 16, 2013)

You're right. The themes are arbitrary, and the Jelly Pong Pong is redundant. I guess Modern Romance means looking like a raccoon to GB? My box is due to arrive in Monday. I'm hoping for the Sulwhasoo.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 16, 2013)

I hope I get the cream too. I've been wanting to try that line.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 16, 2013)

Good news is my GB arrived early. Bad news is I did not get the Sulwhasoo. Sigh. I got a Vincent Longo liner instead. More trade fodder for my ever expanding list.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Bahahaha! I was like, wait what?! Must google upset bag! Lmao
Don't you know? The Upset Bag is the new sub where you get everything you hate.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got an email saying I am a winner of the glossybox giveaway for sesha. I was on glossyboxes facebook page and entered. I dont know what I won. Anyone else win? I also was chosen as a weekly winner of a Aveda sample pack. What a great day!
Congrats, that's awesome!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 18, 2013)

Just received my November Glossybox.  I love it!  I am almost out of the cleanser I am using right now, so I can't wait to try the Cleansing Polish.  The same applies to the Sulwhasoo Ginseng Cream.  The brush is very soft, I will try it tomorrow.  The Mastey Leave-In Oil smells better than the leave-in oil I am currently using, so I can't wait to try it!  The black shadow is the least interesting product to me, but I know I will use it, mostly as an eye liner.  Overall, I am really pleased with the box!


----------



## SaraP (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Good news is my GB arrived early. Bad news is I did not get the Sulwhasoo. Sigh. I got a Vincent Longo liner instead. More trade fodder for my ever expanding list.




The cream is only .17 ounces, super small and might as well be a foil pack considering the size. I hope I receive a full size liner, as opposed to a sample that won't be enough to tell if it's worth spending the $260+ on a face cream. IMO


----------



## biskies (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey everyone.  I am in a lot of pain, so I might be so mad partially because of that, but let me know what you think.

I originally signed up for Glossy in October when they had a special going on where you enter the code "LIP" into checkout and your first box was supposed to come with a Malin + Goetz lip balm for free.  This sort of sealed the deal for me and  I pulled the trigger and ordered.  Like most of the others that used this promotional code, I did not receive my balm when I received my box,  I immediately sent a message to Glossy who responded that it would be on its way to be shortly.  On the 13th, still missing my lip balm, I contacted them again that I was missing the full sized product i was promised and would like it.  I DID say that, since the BODY code was released after the LIP code, I would be willing to settle for the later free gift of powder if they were out of the gift I was due, but I'd rather have the balm that was promised me.  They responded that they saw the earlier message, that they weren't sure what had happened, they apologized, and said they would send me my missing gift.

Today, I had a small, padded envelope from Glossybox in with my mail.  I got excited and opened it up.  Not long after tearing into the package, my jaw just dropped.  Inside the opened package was yet ANOTHER Balance Me Lip Tint left over from October's box (on another note, I really didn't like this product.  I've been trying to get it trade it for the past month unsuccessfully and now I have another one.  They also sent a tiny sample of Matrix Exquisite Oil, which is nice, but nothing I'd be able to use more than once.

The whole idea behind getting free gifts is to try new things.  While I CAN understand Glossy using their leftovers to appease their clients, sending me the same product I received in the box I received the first week in November is really a slap in the face.

I tried to call their line, but their mailbox is full and they're "busy helping other customers".

Seriously?!?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 18, 2013)

> Hey everyone. Â I am in a lot of pain, so I might be so mad partially because of that, but let me know what you think. I originally signed up for Glossy in October when they had a special going on where you enter the code "LIP" into checkout and your first box was supposed to come with aÂ Malin + Goetz lip balm for free. Â This sort of sealed the deal for me and Â I pulled the trigger and ordered. Â Like most of the others that used this promotional code, I did not receive my balm when I received my box, Â I immediately sent a message to Glossy who responded that it would be on its way to be shortly. Â On the 13th, still missing my lip balm, I contacted them again that I was missing the full sized product i was promised and would like it. Â I DID say that, since the BODY code was released after the LIP code, I would be willing to settle for the later free gift of powder if they were out of the gift I was due, but I'd rather have the balm that was promised me. Â They responded that they saw the earlier message, that they weren't sure what had happened, they apologized, and said they would send me my missing gift. Today, I had a small, padded envelope from Glossybox in with my mail. Â I got excited and opened it up. Â Not long after tearing into the package, my jaw just dropped. Â Inside the opened package was yet ANOTHER Balance Me Lip Tint left over from October's box (on another note, I really didn't like this product. Â I've been trying to get it trade it for the past month unsuccessfully and now I have another one. Â They also sent a tiny sample of Matrix Exquisite Oil, which is nice, but nothing I'd be able to use more than once. The whole idea behind getting free gifts is to try new things. Â While I CAN understand Glossy using their leftovers to appease their clients, sending me the same product I received in the box I received the first week in November is really a slap in the face. I tried to call their line, but their mailbox is full and they're "busy helping other customers". Seriously?!? Â


 I used the LIPS code when I bought an extra box. They forgot to send it to me too, so I tweeted them. I got the balm and extras the following week. Tweet or FB them. You will get much, much better service.


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I used the LIPS code when I bought an extra box. They forgot to send it to me too, so I tweeted them. I got the balm and extras the following week. Tweet or FB them. You will get much, much better service
I thought I used the BODY code, but didn't receive anything extra. Is there a way to be able to tell if the code was accepted after the fact? I don't see it in my order history.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Nov 18, 2013)

> Don't you know? The Upset Bag is the new sub where you get everything you hate.


 Haha, too funny! Just got my shipping email so here's hoping I don't get the upset bag this month! Lmao. Gotta love auto correct! Just ask Tiffany, I was cussing her out last night thanks to darn auto correct.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can see my trade feedback now! Haha


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 18, 2013)

> I thought I used the BODY code, but didn't receive anything extra. Is there a way to be able to tell if the code was accepted after the fact? I don't see it in my order history.


 Unfortunately not. They probably forgot to include it. Try contacting them through FB or Twitter. You'll get a fast response.


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 18, 2013)

This probably is the only time of year ill wear that drastic eye color ( I'm pale w blue eyes)


----------



## biskies (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This probably is the only time of year ill wear that drastic eye color ( I'm pale w blue eyes)
I am pale with grey eyes, which kept me from getting this box.  I'm just scared of black shadows.  Does it look good on you?  I'm kind of sad that I didn't end up ordering.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I used the LIPS code when I bought an extra box. They forgot to send it to me too, so I tweeted them. I got the balm and extras the following week. Tweet or FB them. You will get much, much better service.
  I finally talked to them and was told they would send my balm.  I think I might follow up with a message on Facebook as well just to make sure they KNOW that this must get fixed.  I do love them, they're just disappointing me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This probably is the only time of year ill wear that drastic eye color ( I'm pale w blue eyes)
I am pale with grey eyes, which kept me from getting this box.  I'm just scared of black shadows.  Does it look good on you?  I'm kind of sad that I didn't end up ordering.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I used the LIPS code when I bought an extra box. They forgot to send it to me too, so I tweeted them. I got the balm and extras the following week. Tweet or FB them. You will get much, much better service.
  I finally talked to them and was told they would send my balm.  I think I might follow up with a message on Facebook as well just to make sure they KNOW that this must get fixed.  I do love them, they're just disappointing me. I'm super pale and I sometimes wear black shadow, I will just wear it smudged lightly into the crease and blended into the outer corner, with a light color (silver, pink, pale blue, etc) on the rest of the lid to keep it from looking like I have black eyes.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Haha, too funny! Just got my shipping email so here's hoping I don't get the upset bag this month! Lmao. Gotta love auto correct! Just ask Tiffany, I was cussing her out last night thanks to darn auto correct.




I can see my trade feedback now! Haha
Yes, but It was SOooo funny! I even re-read it a couple of times today because I needed to giggle


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Nov 18, 2013)

> I just got an email saying I am a winner of the glossybox giveaway for sesha. I was on glossyboxes facebook page and entered. I dont know what I won. Anyone else win? I also was chosen as a weekly winner of a Aveda sample pack. What a great day!


 That's awesome! You won a super-c serum and hand recovery cream set. It's worth $105! It's nice to see some other MUTers won too! Did you do the confirmation? I thought the questions were odd. Like maybe they choose certain winners based on if you had twitter and Instagram. Whatever, I told them I had none of it. I never heard back after I submitted my confirmation so I don't know if they're just shipping it or what. Did you hear back?


----------



## dancersmum (Nov 18, 2013)

Is anyone else tempted by the holiday box?  I'm so tempted to sign up for 12 months to get it free...but all the service issues have me concerned.  Like many of you - I signed up with the LIP code and got nothing - emailed them and still have nothing!  They did email back and say it was on the way but I haven't had anything!

It does look like a good box...but do I really need to spend the money?

And if I sign up - will that mean I end up with another November &amp; December box (current subscription won't finish will December).

Thanks


----------



## kalmekrzy (Nov 19, 2013)

> That's awesome! You won a super-c serum and hand recovery cream set. It's worth $105! It's nice to see some other MUTers won too! Did you do the confirmation? I thought the questions were odd. Like maybe they choose certain winners based on if you had twitter and Instagram. Whatever, I told them I had none of it. I never heard back after I submitted my confirmation so I don't know if they're just shipping it or what. Did you hear back?


I havent heard back either. I didnt say I had twitter or instagram accounts either. The email didnt say what I won so I was hoping I had won the trip. How many winners were there? I won an Aveda Invanti (sp?) giveway on the same day. They were the first facebook contests I have ever done. I guess I will need to do more of them.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This probably is the only time of year ill wear that drastic eye color ( I'm pale w blue eyes)


Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am pale with grey eyes, which kept me from getting this box.  I'm just scared of black shadows.  Does it look good on you?  I'm kind of sad that I didn't end up ordering.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@biskies @emmzk25 My sistas! LOL



Gotta love dealing with the pains of being pale with blue eyes, haha! A secret I found to wearing black eyeshadow is to apply rosy blush how you normally would, then lightly dusting it all over your face for a healthy glow. It makes your skin look less stark white against the black. There's tons of ways to wear the black. You can use it like @yousoldtheworld suggested, smudged in the crease and blended, you could also lightly blend it over a black eyeliner cat eye to make the cat eye more hazy and romantic looking and not as graphic. You could pat it on over black eyeliner on your waterline to set it, or if you're feeling creative and adventurous, you could blend it right above the crease for a 60's twiggy eye, or just go for it and wear it on the lid with a warm nude above it, etc. There are a lot of fun ways to play with it! I always recommend experimenting when you have a day off and don't have to go anywhere. Grab some makeup wipes and just go for it!


----------



## Brittann (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dancersmum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone else tempted by the holiday box?  I'm so tempted to sign up for 12 months to get it free...but all the service issues have me concerned.  Like many of you - I signed up with the LIP code and got nothing - emailed them and still have nothing!  They did email back and say it was on the way but I haven't had anything!

It does look like a good box...but do I really need to spend the money?

And if I sign up - will that mean I end up with another November &amp; December box (current subscription won't finish will December).

Thanks
I'm in the middle of a 6 month subscription that I got for a good price. Mine ends in January. I called them yesterday to ask if I could start a new 12 month subscription in February and they said no, their system isn't set up that way. So, I would be getting duplicate boxes for November, December and January... I don't want 3 duplicate boxes so I guess I will be passing on the 12 month subscription, which is really dumb on their part for not having their system updated!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The cream is only .17 ounces, super small and might as well be a foil pack considering the size. I hope I receive a full size liner, as opposed to a sample that won't be enough to tell if it's worth spending the $260+ on a face cream. IMO

You're absolutely right, but I'm such a dope when it comes to eyeliner, which was the only reason I was disappointed about getting the VL.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 19, 2013)

This box was so freakishly boring this month. Here's some oil, some cleanser and two black eyeshadows (because the eyeliner is a 2-in-1, yippee) and a brush..... This is not my idea of romance, I was thinking more along the lines of black eyeshadow and a red lip stick or gloss... maybe a blush or highlighter. IDK, consider this sub cancelled.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Nov 19, 2013)

> You're absolutely right, but I'm such a dope when it comes to eyeliner, which was the only reason I was disappointed about getting the VL.


 Mine hasn't shown up yet but I'll save the salwawhatchamacallit for you, if I get it. But I'll likely get the VL now, haha.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine hasn't shown up yet but I'll save the salwawhatchamacallit for you, if I get it. But I'll likely get the VL now, haha.

That's so sweet of you! I appreciate the gesture even if you do end up with the VL, which I agree, will definitely happen now. Murphy's Law. Haha!


----------



## GlamBabe (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank G-d I'm not the only one totally disappointed with this month. I would return it if I could, it is THAT BAD!! I am seriously considering cancelling, the only thing stopping me is hope that Dec will be a good holiday box. Otherwise I am out of here, they just don't live up to their promise. This box was pathetic. You couldn't even see the merch with all that stupid filler. Sorry so negative, but I just opened my boxes and they suck!!


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 19, 2013)

Mine has been stuck with USPS since the 16th :/


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks like mine will be delivered tomorrow..Not to thrilled with this month..


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2013)

glad I skipped this month.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Nov 19, 2013)

> That's so sweet of you! I appreciate the gesture even if you do end up with the VL, which I agree, will definitely happen now. Murphy's Law.Â Haha!


 I got it! Wow, shocker. I think it's so stinking cute! Just a meh box. They are right on par, December should be a good month!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 19, 2013)

> This box was so freakishly boring this month. Here's some oil, some cleanser and two black eyeshadows (because the eyeliner is a 2-in-1, yippee) and a brush..... This is not my idea of romance, I was thinking more along the lines of black eyeshadow and a red lip stick or gloss... maybe a blush or highlighter. IDK, consider this sub cancelled.


 I'm also bored to tears with this box!


----------



## donutbaby (Nov 19, 2013)

Stupid question but I can't seem to see a Glossybox-specific swap thread.  Is there one that anybody knows of?  

I got my box today &amp; am trying to sell it on another site... so disappointed I didn't get to cancel it in time before my card was run!  I like some of the items, but I need the money and was definitely going to skip this month.  Oh well


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 19, 2013)

I haven't gotten mine yet (should be here tomorrow), but once my 6 month sub is up, I probably won't renew. The items aren't BAD, but yeah, they're just not exciting. If the next 3 months don't dazzle me I'm canceling. I want to save up money for more unique things, anyway, and I need to cut my beauty spending a bit.


----------



## JayneDoe (Nov 19, 2013)

I should have my box tomorrow and really not excited for it at all. I'm debating if I should just cancel and resub month to month.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 19, 2013)

At least I can take the hair oil and give it to my SS. But otherwise, I will cancel and resub for whatever months I am (if ever) interested in.


----------



## lizbetstyle (Nov 19, 2013)

Yay!!!! I received my Glossybox in the mail today AND received an email that I won one of the Vincent Longo sets in the Fan giveaway on Facebook.

I like this month's Glossybox. I would have never tried black eyeshadow on my own, so receiving one will let me experiment. I've been out of face wash for two weeks so I'm happy about the Aloe source. I used to not wear makeup so I got rid of all my brushes except a small travel pack of brushes, now I need brushes and so happy to receive the eyeshadow brush. Always like skin treatments. Only iffy is the oil treatment because I have thin, fine, oily hair, but I'm going to try it since I color treat my hair. The last oil I received I only used once or twice so I'll see what this one does.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Don't you know? The Upset Bag is the new sub where you get everything you hate.
yeah like a "punishment box" from birchbox or if you see a sneak peek of a product you're not looking forward to get in a sub, it's "glossybox/birchbox/ipsy/etc" law that you're going to get it in your box.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 19, 2013)

there's some mystery black stuff all over my box. i'm still waiting for a response from cs. it may be the black eyeshadow getting loose but i can't get near my box without my nose hurting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## megganp2008 (Nov 20, 2013)

> there's some mystery black stuff all over my box. i'm still waiting for a response from cs. it may be the black eyeshadow getting loose but i can't get near my box without my nose hurting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> my first box had the same black stuff. It was from the black tissue paper confetti stuff they packed in the box.


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 20, 2013)

The items in my last box were covered in that stuff too. Really annoying.

My November box should be delivered today. Trying to get excited. Maybe they will have accidently left out the black matte shadow and gave me a pretty purple duochrome instead. I can dream right?


----------



## page5 (Nov 20, 2013)

I used glossydots for this box - will I receive an email notification when it has been mailed? I looked at my account and it doesn't show the glossydots order but I do have the email from CS that said they placed it for me. The glossydots were taken out.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used glossydots for this box - will I receive an email notification when it has been mailed? I looked at my account and it doesn't show the glossydots order but I do have the email from CS that said they placed it for me. The glossydots were taken out. 

Yes. I received shipping notification when I redeemed my Glossydots for the October box.


----------



## page5 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes. I received shipping notification when I redeemed my Glossydots for the October box.

Do you recall if your account showed the order?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 20, 2013)

I can't tell now, but I think so.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 20, 2013)

I got my box....I feel neutral about it.

The shadow is a blah color of course, but it really IS super soft and fine...I will give it a shot.

The brush is probably my favorite part, it is soft, but does feel a bit lighter than I'd prefer.

Oil and Cleanser...neither are exciting, both will be used.

I got a double ended Vincent Longo eye pencil in two shades of brown (Aura Chic and Rich Topaz)...so at least not a black liner...


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 20, 2013)

Am I the only one who still hasn't received even a shipping confirmation email and who's status on the Glossybox website is still stuck on "Pack"?

Can someone please post the tracking link so I can try to enter my order number and see if something shows up? Thanks!


----------



## page5 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box....I feel neutral about it.

The shadow is a blah color of course, but it really IS super soft and fine...I will give it a shot.

The brush is probably my favorite part, it is soft, but does feel a bit lighter than I'd prefer.

Oil and Cleanser...neither are exciting, both will be used.

I got a double ended Vincent Longo eye pencil in two shades of brown (Aura Chic and Rich Topaz)...so at least not a black liner...

Oh, I hope I get that liner, sounds like perfect shades for me! I sent an email to CS about my free box.


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 20, 2013)

Got mine today! Excited to get it so soon!



Spoiler


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Am I the only one who still hasn't received even a shipping confirmation email and who's status on the Glossybox website is still stuck on "Pack"?

Can someone please post the tracking link so I can try to enter my order number and see if something shows up? Thanks!
No, you're not the only one.  Mine won't ship until next week probably, but I wouldn't be surprised if it shows up the first week of December.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box....I feel neutral about it.

The shadow is a blah color of course, but it really IS super soft and fine...I will give it a shot.

The brush is probably my favorite part, it is soft, but does feel a bit lighter than I'd prefer.

Oil and Cleanser...neither are exciting, both will be used.

I got a double ended Vincent Longo eye pencil in two shades of brown (Aura Chic and Rich Topaz)...so at least not a black liner...

Oh, I hope I get that liner, sounds like perfect shades for me! I sent an email to CS about my free box. 

I hope you get it, too! They are nice shades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Litigatrix (Nov 20, 2013)

Just got an email welcoming me to "Tarte"..so that means so far, I have been sold to Byrdie, Sesha and Tarte after the October box. I cancelled to wait and see if I liked this box before ordering, but I don't think I'll get it because I don't want anyone else to have my information.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Litigatrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got an email welcoming me to "Tarte"..so that means so far, I have been sold to Byrdie, Sesha and Tarte after the October box. I cancelled to wait and see if I liked this box before ordering, but I don't think I'll get it because I don't want anyone else to have my information. 
Got that too. So annoyed!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Litigatrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got an email welcoming me to "Tarte"..so that means so far, I have been sold to Byrdie, Sesha and Tarte after the October box. I cancelled to wait and see if I liked this box before ordering, but I don't think I'll get it because I don't want anyone else to have my information. 
oh good. i thought i was the only one that noticed random emails from companies featured in the october box. all we need are emails from fresh and bvlgari -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *megganp2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

there's some mystery black stuff all over my box. i'm still waiting for a response from cs. it may be the black eyeshadow getting loose but i can't get near my box without my nose hurting










my first box had the same black stuff. It was from the black tissue paper confetti stuff they packed in the box.


Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The items in my last box were covered in that stuff too. Really annoying.

My November box should be delivered today. Trying to get excited. Maybe they will have accidently left out the black matte shadow and gave me a pretty purple duochrome instead. I can dream right?
yeah they said it was coming from a cracked eyeshadow and they're sending me a replacement one. their cs on twitter is much nicer than e-mailing them directly.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 20, 2013)

I got my box today too! I'm actually super excited about it now that I'm seeing all the products!

I received:

Nick K eyeshadow brush - Yay! I use eyeshadow more than anything else, so extra brushes are awesome

Emite Makeup Eyeshadow in Dams - Hopefully it'll be pigmented! Such CUTE packaging

Mastey Leave-In Oil Treatment - I love that it's color protecting

The Aloe Source Jojoba Radiance Cleansing Polish - so intriguing! can't wait to try it

Vincent Longo Duo Eye Pencil in Lime and Forest - yaaaay for no black! The colors look fun! a lime green and dark green

Can't wait to try them all out


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today too! I'm actually super excited about it now that I'm seeing all the products!

I received:

Nick K eyeshadow brush - Yay! I use eyeshadow more than anything else, so extra brushes are awesome

Emite Makeup Eyeshadow in Dams - Hopefully it'll be pigmented! Such CUTE packaging

Mastey Leave-In Oil Treatment - I love that it's color protecting

The Aloe Source Jojoba Radiance Cleansing Polish - so intriguing! can't wait to try it

Vincent Longo Duo Eye Pencil in Lime and Forest - yaaaay for no black! The colors look fun! a lime green and dark green

Can't wait to try them all out




I got this too! wasn't sure about the box but when I got it was super excited

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

yeah they said it was coming from a cracked eyeshadow and they're sending me a replacement one. their cs on twitter is much nicer than e-mailing them directly.
I find that true, I contact them via Facebook and always get a quick response


----------



## biskies (Nov 20, 2013)

I didn't get this box, but their customer service seems MUCH more helpful by phone than by Facebook/email.  I originally emailed them when I used the LIPS code with my October box and never received my free balm.  They said they'd get that out ASAP.  13 days later, I will still missing the promised balm, so I emailed again and was so excited to get a package from them.  I opened it and it was yet another Balance Me from October's box and a small sample for some Matrix hair oil.  I was so confused,  I called and they said they're sending my balm.  Who really knows though...it's been over 20 days since the beginning of this debacle...seems kinda weird to wait 20 days for a silly lip balm, but it's principle at this point!  HAHA!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 20, 2013)

Here's the colors of the brown pencil...I am not swatching them as I am giving it away, but the ends of the pencil look pretty accurate to these stripes.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Litigatrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got an email welcoming me to "Tarte"..so that means so far, I have been sold to Byrdie, Sesha and Tarte after the October box. I cancelled to wait and see if I liked this box before ordering, but I don't think I'll get it because I don't want anyone else to have my information.
Me too! I think it's pretty shitty of them to sell our email addresses. If I liked a brand and I wanted to sign up for coupons and sales, I would do it myself.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 20, 2013)

This is glossybox's response to the selling our personal info


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

> This is glossybox's response to the selling our personal info


 I love that they think its OUR responsibility to unsubscribe because THEY are selling our email address. I got an email from Tarte today and was kind of put off by it because it was directed to a new customer. I've been shopping with them for years now.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 20, 2013)

I still don't see where we have confirmation that GB is _selling _our information. I've been a GB subscriber since last year and I haven't received emails from any of the brands they have featured in their past boxes. If I'm on these mailing lists because I signed up for the sweepstakes then it's to be expected as GB did disclose this in their terms, so, technically, it would be my responsibility to unsubscribe. If you didn't sign up for the sweepstakes and are still getting emails from Byrdie, Tarte, Sesha, Fresh, etc. then GB should be forthcoming as to how and why that's happening.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 20, 2013)

I definitely didn't sign up for any sweepstakes and I've been getting Byrdie emails


----------



## JayneDoe (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's the colors of the brown pencil...I am not swatching them as I am giving it away, but the ends of the pencil look pretty accurate to these stripes.




my box came today and I also got the eyeliner instead of the ginseng cream but my liner is black and lime green, what am I suppose to do with lime green liner? I would of been much happier with these colors


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm not getting any of those emails......so perhaps there is something else that's causing some subscribers to get these emails?

But stuff like this doesn't really upset my world, it's just an email, annoying, unsubscribe, done.  NBD.


----------



## Litigatrix (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is glossybox's response to the selling our personal info








Thanks for following up with them....not much of a response AT ALL!


----------



## Litigatrix (Nov 20, 2013)

I didn't sign up for a sweepstakes either...just the box (and a gift box for my sister).  Last month was my first GB, so it's interesting to know that they haven't always done this.


----------



## biskies (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not getting any of those emails......so perhaps there is something else that's causing some subscribers to get these emails?

But stuff like this doesn't really upset my world, it's just an email, annoying, unsubscribe, done.  NBD.  

That stuff doesn't bother me too much, but their cavalier attitude towards it does.  I try not to pay companies to sell my information.  When they do, an apology would be nice, instead of, "it's just email, just unsubscribe".  Kind of a bad attitude, if you ask me.

That said, I haven't gotten any emails yet and I never entered their contest.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That stuff doesn't bother me too much, but their cavalier attitude towards it does.  I try not to pay companies to sell my information.  When they do, an apology would be nice, instead of, "it's just email, just unsubscribe".  Kind of a bad attitude, if you ask me.

That said, I haven't gotten any emails yet and I never entered their contest.
GlossyBox Terms and Conditions:

"You may control your User profile and how you interact with the Service by changing the settings in your customer account page. By providing Beauty Trend your email address you consent to our using the email address to send you Service-related notices, including any notices required by law, in lieu of communication by postal mail. *We may also use your email address to send you other messages, such as changes to features of the Service and special offers.* If you do not want to receive such email messages, you may opt out or change your preferences in your customer account page. Opting out may prevent you from receiving email messages regarding updates, improvements, or offers.

Beauty Trend may provide notifications, whether such notifications are required by law or are for marketing or other business related purposes, to you via email notice, written or hard copy notice, or through posting of such notice on our website, as determined by Beauty Trend in our sole discretion. Beauty Trend reserves the right to determine the form and means of providing notifications to our Users, provided that you may opt out of certain means of notification as described in this Agreement."

But, I pretty much assume any place that I put my email in, will find it's way out there in the world.  

It's hard for me to gauge "attitude" with written text, I assume it's not meant to be dismissive.


----------



## biskies (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GlossyBox Terms and Conditions:

"You may control your User profile and how you interact with the Service by changing the settings in your customer account page. By providing Beauty Trend your email address you consent to our using the email address to send you Service-related notices, including any notices required by law, in lieu of communication by postal mail. *We may also use your email address to send you other messages, such as changes to features of the Service and special offers.* If you do not want to receive such email messages, you may opt out or change your preferences in your customer account page. Opting out may prevent you from receiving email messages regarding updates, improvements, or offers."

But, I pretty much assume any place that I put my email in, will find it's way out there in the world.  

It's hard for me to gauge "attitude" with written text, I assume it's not meant to be dismissive.

But it says that *"WE may also use your email address to send you other messages...and special offers*".  That actually does NOT give them permission to give or sell your email address to other companies so that THEY can send you special offers.  You're consenting to email and special offers by Glossybox.

I'm not saying they're wrong (I'm sure it was buried in the Ts &amp; Cs of their contest), I'm just saying that, with so many people that ARE upset by it, it would be nice of them to just say, "we apologize for the inconvenience and, if you need any assistance in unsubscribing to the mailings, we'd be happy to help you."  I'm not saying they should give everyone a free box or anything crazy, it's not the end of the world.  I own a bakery.  Every once in a while, someone comes up and says, "I don't really like your banana peanut butter cupcakes."  I try to make them happy.  Do I personally think those cupcakes are the bees' knees?  YUP!  Am I going to tell them they're wrong and to deal with it?  Nope.

I'm not even saying they're wrong, I'm just saying that it's always best to satisfy your customer base, even if it's just an apology and an offer to help get them off these lists.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's the colors of the brown pencil...I am not swatching them as I am giving it away, but the ends of the pencil look pretty accurate to these stripes.




I am in LOVE! 



  I sure hope that comes in my box!


----------



## biskies (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's the colors of the brown pencil...I am not swatching them as I am giving it away, but the ends of the pencil look pretty accurate to these stripes.





I think I would go back and sub for that box just for that pencil (if they would guarantee I'd get it).


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
But it says that *"WE may also use your email address to send you other messages...and special offers*".  That actually does NOT give them permission to give or sell your email address to other companies so that THEY can send you special offers.  You're consenting to email and special offers by Glossybox.

I'm not saying they're wrong (I'm sure it was buried in the Ts &amp; Cs of their contest), I'm just saying that, with so many people that ARE upset by it, it would be nice of them to just say, "we apologize for the inconvenience and, if you need any assistance in unsubscribing to the mailings, we'd be happy to help you."  I'm not saying they should give everyone a free box or anything crazy, it's not the end of the world.  I own a bakery.  Every once in a while, someone comes up and says, "I don't really like your banana peanut butter cupcakes."  I try to make them happy.  Do I personally think those cupcakes are the bees' knees?  YUP!  Am I going to tell them they're wrong and to deal with it?  Nope.

I'm not even saying they're wrong, I'm just saying that it's always best to satisfy your customer base, even if it's just an apology and an offer to help get them off these lists.
Hahah you must be a relatively new GlossyBox subscriber?  They're notorious for pissing off their customer base.  

I dunno I feel like it's such a small issue. Unsubscribe &amp; delete.  All done.


----------



## biskies (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahah you must be a relatively new GlossyBox subscriber?  They're notorious for pissing off their customer base.  

I dunno I feel like it's such a small issue. Unsubscribe &amp; delete.  All done.

I agree with that, I'm just talking from the paralegal in me haha.  I didn't even get any of the emails, but I CAN understand why people are pissed.  They usually have great boxes though, so I never walk away for too long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 20, 2013)

> That stuff doesn't bother me too much, but their cavalier attitude towards it does. Â I try not to pay companies to sell my information. Â When they do, an apology would be nice, instead of, "it's just email, just unsubscribe". Â Kind of a bad attitude, if you ask me. That said, I haven't gotten any emails yet and I never entered their contest.


 OMG..you own a bakery? I.LOVE.Cake. But I'm pretty sure everyone already knew that. Peanut butter cake...chocolate cake. How do people not like cake?


----------



## missemiee (Nov 20, 2013)

Got my box today. The hair oil leaked all over the entire box. I don't think I'm even going to bother saying anything to customer service I've never had to contact them thus far and from what I've read about their customer service...it just seems like a lost cause. There goes $21! Oh well, this box wasn't that exciting to me anyway.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box today. The hair oil leaked all over the entire box. I don't think I'm even going to bother saying anything to customer service I've never had to contact them thus far and from what I've read about their customer service...it just seems like a lost cause. There goes $21! Oh well, this box wasn't that exciting to me anyway.
Do it--it takes a while, but you deserve what you pay for.  I hate dealing with them, but I refuse to not get what I paid for.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 20, 2013)

> yeah they said it was coming from a cracked eyeshadow and they're sending me a replacement one. their cs on twitter is much nicer than e-mailing them directly.


 I too had black powder all over my box, but the eye shadow had come open and had broken and was all over everything. Not only that the Oil had leaked and combined with the powder and I had a royal mess!! I contacted Glossybox and they are sending me a new box. Great customer service!!! I was glad they took care of it, what a mess!


----------



## smiletorismile (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box today. The hair oil leaked all over the entire box. I don't think I'm even going to bother saying anything to customer service I've never had to contact them thus far and from what I've read about their customer service...it just seems like a lost cause. There goes $21! Oh well, this box wasn't that exciting to me anyway.
I'd recommend calling them! I had a problem once with a broken product and when I called them they took care of it and I got a new one within a week!


----------



## biskies (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OMG..you own a bakery? I.LOVE.Cake.
But I'm pretty sure everyone already knew that. Peanut butter cake...chocolate cake.
How do people not like cake?

I own a bakery/bubble tea cafe.  I make banana cupcakes that have peanut butter cram cheese filling and frosting, drizzled in chocolate.  I think they're fabulous, most people do.  Sometimes, people order them, not sure of what to expect, and just aren't a fan of the combination.  I generally get one returned every week or two.  Most people love them though.  They're different and delicious,


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

> I own a bakery/bubble tea cafe. Â I make banana cupcakes that have peanut butter cram cheese filling and frosting, drizzled in chocolate. Â I think they're fabulous, most people do. Â Sometimes, people order them, not sure of what to expect, and just aren't a fan of the combination. Â I generally get one returned every week or two. Â Most people love them though. Â They're different and delicious,


 Your cupcakes sound amazing and I loooove Bubble Tea!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 20, 2013)

> Do it--it takes a while, but you deserve what you pay for.Â  I hate dealing with them, but I refuse to not get what I paid for.


You think I should? I already cleaned it up because oil was all over my hands after opening it. I had to rinse everything off. I hope they don't want pictures to prove it. I've just read many comments about their crappy and slow customer service. I don't want it leaving me more pissed. I work in a client facing role for work and I'd be mortified if something like this happened to one of my clients. I would make it right for them. In this day and age, businesses can't really afford to be losing loyal clients over things like this. But I know, not all people or business would agree with me. I understand there are many that take advantage of situations and obviously I'm not one to do that but I just feel like I always wasn't to say something nice before complaining. If I contact them. Should I send a contact form thing through their website? I don't have facebook so that's not an option.


----------



## biskies (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



If I contact them. Should I send a contact form thing through their website? I don't have facebook so that's not an option.
Call them.  Do not pass go, do not collect $200.  Call them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missemiee (Nov 20, 2013)

> Call them. Â Do not pass go, do not collect $200. Â Call them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol! Ok I'm doing it! Thanks ladies! In others experience with damaged boxes, how do they usually fix this situation? Replacement box or product? Free box next month? Or just glossy dots? Lol.


----------



## biskies (Nov 20, 2013)

They will likely replace the box.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 20, 2013)

I used the hair oil treatment today, and I love the way it smells!


----------



## Litigatrix (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahah you must be a relatively new GlossyBox subscriber?  They're notorious for pissing off their customer base.  

I dunno I feel like it's such a small issue. Unsubscribe &amp; delete.  All done.

The problem I think for many people is not that its "just an email address," its that it's a violation of trust between you and the company.  It's not like they did you a favor by providing the product, you paid for it.  If I found out Nordstrom was giving away my info for profit every time I spent money there...I would stop shopping there. 

In addition, ones email address being sold to a company is one step away from ones address, phone number, etc. being sold. For example, I got unwanted magazine subscriptions for years until I changed my address on all of them to Anartica. When I called to tell the publishers that I didn't order Us Weekly(I hate it..it filled me with rage that they clogged my mailbox weekly)/Parent &amp; Child (I have no kids..it also came with tons of Gerber Grow-up offers)/Reader's Digest (I am not 95 years old) and demanded that they stop filling up my mailbox with nonsense....I was told that the magazine couldn't make changes to my account because my subscription was through "one of their marketing partners." I get bills and re-subscription notices to this day.

It's a minor annoyance/first world problem in the scheme of things but a significant one from a customer service standpoint IMO.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Litigatrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The problem I think for many people is not that its "just an email address," its that it's a violation of trust between you and the company.  It's not like they did you a favor by providing the product, you paid for it.  If I found out Nordstrom was giving away my info for profit every time I spent money there...I would stop shopping there. 

In addition, ones email address being sold to a company is one step away from ones address, phone number, etc. being sold. For example, I got unwanted magazine subscriptions for years until I changed my address on all of them to Anartica. When I called to tell the publishers that I didn't order Us Weekly(I hate it..it filled me with rage that they clogged my mailbox weekly)/Parent &amp; Child (I have no kids..it also came with tons of Gerber Grow-up offers)/Reader's Digest (I am not 95 years old) and demanded that they stop filling up my mailbox with nonsense....I was told that the magazine couldn't make changes to my account because my subscription was through "one of their marketing partners." I get bills and re-subscription notices to this day.

It's a minor annoyance/first world problem in the scheme of things but a significant one from a customer service standpoint IMO.
agreed. that is what i was worrying about and i was afraid of my personal information being sold to other companies (phone number, address, etc.) i don't give my phone number and email address at checkout when i shop in stores like payless, victoria's secret, new york and company, etc.  i don't want to sell my soul for a coupon, lol


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol! Ok I'm doing it! Thanks ladies!

In others experience with damaged boxes, how do they usually fix this situation? Replacement box or product? Free box next month? Or just glossy dots? Lol.
I have never had an issue getting replacement products from glossybox. They've always sent me a new product even if 2 items in my box were damaged i've received a replacement! I also have gotten new products when I've told them that they have already sent me a product before. Guess it's just who you talk too, but i've never had an issue with their customer service.

On a side note: I think i'm going to unsubscribe and just do a month by month this based on the spoilers. Some months are very hit and miss and I would rather pay for the hits! I've never had an issue resubscribing after unsubscribing before so hopefully that will work and save me some money.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 20, 2013)

Lol, I love bright liners! I'd wear it on my lower lash line  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> > Â  Here's the colors of the brown pencil...I am not swatching them as I am giving it away, but the ends of the pencil look pretty accurate to these stripes.
> 
> 
> my box came today and I also got the eyeliner instead of the ginseng cream but my liner is black and lime green, what am I suppose to do with lime green liner? I would of been much happier with these colors


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Litigatrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got an email welcoming me to "Tarte"..so that means so far, I have been sold to Byrdie, Sesha and Tarte after the October box. I cancelled to wait and see if I liked this box before ordering, but I don't think I'll get it because I don't want anyone else to have my information. 
Another option would be to create a new burner email address like [email protected] and have GB customer service change your account email. At least the spam will be contained, and you can still enter the sweepstakes without getting your main email flooded.


----------



## megganp2008 (Nov 20, 2013)

Received my box today. And the hair oil was open and leaked all over everything. I have emailed them and contacted them on th. I have already canceled and this was my last box. Was not thrilled with my last box either. Hope they do something make it right. Overe half the bottle of oil leaked out!!! Total mess.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 20, 2013)

I got my box today; no leaks or issues. I like this box because I got the Sulwhasoo, and I thought it was neat to get an eyeshadow and an eyeshadow brush to use with it.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 20, 2013)

I got a jelly pong pong 2 in 1 eyeshadow eyeliner. The crease brush, black shadow, face polish and hair oil.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a jelly pong pong 2 in 1 eyeshadow eyeliner. The crease brush, black shadow, face polish and hair oil.
This was the box I got. I have no idea how that jelly pong pong is going to work... I feel like I should save it for next Halloween and be a raccoon.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was the box I got. I have no idea how that jelly pong pong is going to work... I feel like I should save it for next Halloween and be a raccoon.
what color did you get? I got a sparkly cranberry color.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  what color did you get? I got a sparkly cranberry color.
I could swear it was black... I have to check again.


----------



## mgarcia (Nov 20, 2013)

> Here's the colors of the brown pencil...I am not swatching them as I am giving it away, but the ends of the pencil look pretty accurate to these stripes.


 I got this pencil in the same colors as well. I swatched them on my hand and I love the colors, but I had to press down pretty hard and swipe back and forth to get any color. Not sure how great it's going to feel doing that on my eyes.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 20, 2013)

> Received my box today. And the hair oil was open and leaked all over everything. I have emailed them and contacted them on th. I have already canceled and this was my last box. Was not thrilled with my last box either. Hope they do something make it right. Overe half the bottle of oil leaked out!!! Total mess.


 mine leaked all over too! How hard would it have been to send a plastic sealed sample?! So annoying.


----------



## Babs (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lol, I love bright liners! I'd wear it on my lower lash line





I do too! My newest obsession is tiffany's blue. I know it sounds ridiculous but pair with Tieks flats (which btw is actually on sale), its a flash of robbins egg blue from head to toe! I would've bought this box if the shadow wasn't matte black.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lol, I love bright liners! I'd wear it on my lower lash line




I do too! My newest obsession is tiffany's blue. I know it sounds ridiculous but pair with Tieks flats (which btw is actually on sale), its a flash of robbins egg blue from head to toe! I would've bought this box if the shadow wasn't matte black.

Doesn't sound ridiculous to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wear liners AND shadows in every color of the rainbow. My current favorite eyeliner colors are bright purple and turquoise! So much fun when you don't limit yourself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I used the LIPS code when I bought an extra box. They forgot to send it to me too, so I tweeted them. I got the balm and extras the following week. Tweet or FB them. You will get much, much better service.
I second this, I've contacted them this way twice and service was prompt.


----------



## biskies (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I second this, I've contacted them this way twice and service was prompt.

I, too, didn't get my balm with the LIPS code.  The first time I contacted them (via email), they said they'd send it and they didn't.  The second time, I contacted them through Facebook and they said they'd correct it.  They instead sent me another Balance Me and a tiny hair oil sample.  I was confused, so I called and they apologized and said they'd fix it.  Still waiting...

Maybe one day I'll get my balm.  If you read this, Glossybox, it's on YOUR head if my lips get dry and uncomfortable this winter!


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 21, 2013)

I just received my box...



Spoiler







The eyeshadow brush is nice and soft, and I'll definitely be using it (er...already used it), along with the face cleanser. Not sure about the hair oil; I will probably try it applied generously to my hair before showering, let it sit, and wash it out. The eyeshadow is matte BLACK BLACK BLACK. Like, black as my soul. It's super pigmented and blends out easily. I used the JPP liner and applied the eyeshadow on top at my lash line and outer corner and smudged it out to a dark gray, and it's really pretty. The eyeshadow is also pretty as an eyeliner by itself.

My face polish and hair oil had some minor leakage issues, but I live a mile above sea level, no nothing new. If you're wondering what to do with that Herban Essentials towelette...it worked like a charm.


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received my box...



Spoiler







The eyeshadow brush is nice and soft, and I'll definitely be using it (er...already used it), along with the face cleanser. Not sure about the hair oil; I will probably try it applied generously to my hair before showering, let it sit, and wash it out. The eyeshadow is matte BLACK BLACK BLACK. Like, black as my soul. It's super pigmented and blends out easily. I used the JPP liner and applied the eyeshadow on top at my lash line and outer corner and smudged it out to a dark gray, and it's really pretty. The eyeshadow is also pretty as an eyeliner by itself.

My face polish and hair oil had some minor leakage issues, but I live a mile above sea level, no nothing new. If you're wondering what to do with that Herban Essentials towelette...it worked like a charm.


 OK, here's my Subscription Box FOTD before I jump in the shower:


Emite Dams 

Jelly Pong Pong 2-in-1 Eyeliner/Shadow

Pixi Subtly Suntouched

Be A Bombshell Shameless

Pop Aqua Lacquer in Flowering Fuchsia

Ellis Faas mascara

Glossybox Ribbon

Plus non-box stuff:

Laura Mercier Pink Opal Caviar Stick in the center of lid

Koh Gen Doh Pressed Powder

My camera wasn't focusing well, but I could use some airbrushing anyway.


----------



## megganp2008 (Nov 21, 2013)

I received an email back from them,stating they will mail me out a new box since mine was a mess!


----------



## kchan99 (Nov 21, 2013)

I've suscribed to Glossybox for 2 months, and so far I've been pretty happy.

I received my first box on Nov. 7. The lip balm from the LIPS coupon code wasn't in the box, but I received it a week after I emailed Glossybox. My October box had the Bulgari perfume, but the Sesha mask. I could have been happier with the exfoliator but I can't complain since I got the Bulgari perfume.

I received my November box a few days ago. It had the Sulwhasoo cream.


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 21, 2013)

How do they decide who gets the cream and who gets eyeliner? It's not like Wantable were you tell them your likes and dislikes. I have a feeling they use demographics. I  think  I got a tiny sample of expensive anti-aging cream instead of an eyeliner cause I'm in my 40s and admitted to spending more than $200 a month on beauty products. I think I'll change my profile and say that I'm 25.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 21, 2013)

Received my box--only three items and no card. Contacted CS via twitter. Happy almost birthday to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How do they decide who gets the cream and who gets eyeliner? It's not like Wantable were you tell them your likes and dislikes. I have a feeling they use demographics. I  think  I got a tiny sample of expensive anti-aging cream instead of an eyeliner cause I'm in my 40s and admitted to spending more than $200 a month on beauty products. I think I'll change my profile and say that I'm 25.
You may be right, I'm almost 40 and listed my style as 'extravagant' and I got the cream.


----------



## kchan99 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You may be right, I'm almost 40 and listed my style as 'extravagant' and I got the cream. 

I got the cream and I'm in my 30s.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 21, 2013)

Awww, no cream for me. Instead I got the Jelly Pong Pong liner.


----------



## dancersmum (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You may be right, I'm almost 40 and listed my style as 'extravagant' and I got the cream. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Call them.  Do not pass go, do not collect $200.  Call them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Just so you know...I emailed them - had to follow up as the package did go missing (the missing lipbalm showed the tracking had simply stopped somewhere about 8 days ago)...

They were really good and quick to respond.  They are sending it again - third time lucky I hope!  Hope to have information on it shortly.

Glossy has been MUCH better than other companies!  The emails I sent to blush.com - took 4 days to get a response and the response was a please wait while we figure this out and get back to you response from them.  Maybe I've just been lucky but so far my customer experience with glossy has been really good.  What I found interesting is that people rave about Blush customer service (they are now owned by Target I believe) but I certainly wouldn't.  I know that many have had issues with Glossy but I've contacted them a few times (I wanted to send someone a gift last month), they have been prompt &amp; helpful so far (hope this doesn't jinx me lol)

I'm in my 40's and I got the cream....I suspect that age has something to do with how they decide as they don't have that much information to work with.  

I may be the exception to the rule - but I'm hoping that Glossy has sorted out past customer service issues and things will get better for all of us from now.

I really want to buy a years sub with the Gold coupon now...but I don't want another November box for me - I've just asked if they will send the November box to a different address to a friend (can be her birthday present) which will just leave me with an extra box for December but I'm sure I can use that as stocking stuffers for my daughter or friends...waiting to hear back from them but if they can be flexible with that then I will go ahead with the year sub and hope that it works out.

I guess for me I have a teenager, myself and my mother as well as 3 nieces so no matter what I get sent I usually can find a good home for it!  But last month I loved everything except the perfume (I don't wear scents as they almost always give me headaches) and the mask (would have preferred the exfoliator).  This month isn't as exciting (think it may have been my first glossy box so I was excited) but I will use every item and I'm pretty excited to try the cream especially!  If I compare this to my other boxes...I have kept more from Glossy and gave more away from ipsy (or even if I didn't want to give it away my teenage girl decided she needed it more) birchbox (which I have now cancelled) and from blush box so far.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 22, 2013)

> I received an email back from them,stating they will mail me out a new box since mine was a mess!


They are sending me a new box too! Hopefully we really do get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they were pretty quick about getting back to me, so that's a good sign.


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 22, 2013)

Not like I needed to further cement my GlossyDork status, but I decided I liked my little ribbon headband earlier, so I made a slightly more functional version by sewing in a hair elastic so it's snug and comfortable:


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 22, 2013)

did they ever send out glossybox surveys for the october box because i want to review it for dots.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 22, 2013)

> did they ever send out glossybox surveys for the october box because i want to review it for dots.


 My surveys were up when I received my box last month--somewhere around the 20th.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 22, 2013)

> My surveys were up when I received my box last month--somewhere around the 20th.


 Ok. I'm going to hit them up then. Tsk glossybox.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 22, 2013)

Interesting:  http://venturevillage.eu/glossybox 

Their co-founder left and they're shutting down some international branches (which isn't new...news).

My box finally shipped, but I probably won't see it until the later part of next week with the holiday and all.


----------



## loveforeva21 (Nov 22, 2013)

My eyeshadow came all broken in pieces and the black eyeshadow dust was just everywhere all over the other products and the box... emailed GB CS


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Interesting:  http://venturevillage.eu/glossybox 

Their co-founder left and they're shutting down some international branches (which isn't new...news).

My box finally shipped, but I probably won't see it until the later part of next week with the holiday and all.  

Thanks! That's a really interesting read. Their problem stems from the fact that they created GB with the intent to sell it to BB, and when that didn't happen, they're struggling to make it successful as a standalone company. Hopefully, they find a way to make it a success. I'd be sad to lose them.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks! That's a really interesting read. Their problem stems from the fact that they created GB with the intent to sell it to BB, and when that didn't happen, they're struggling to make it successful as a standalone company. Hopefully, they find a way to make it a success. I'd be sad to lose them.
I didn't realize how young GB is and so far I like them enough to stay with them. There's always a few bumps when companies start up. As far as my experience with them, especially on Facebook, the CS has been great in terms of contacting for any issues. The packaging is unlike any other subscription box and I enjoy seeing the pink box with their logo. I'd be sad to lose them as well, so I hope they make it a great success because if so, greater things will come with it hopefully.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 22, 2013)

The packaging blows every other sub company out of the water, and their limited edition boxes are better than most as well. They're always well priced and includes great products in comparison to BB, which is very hit or miss.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The packaging blows every other sub company out of the water, and their limited edition boxes are better than most as well. They're always well priced and includes great products in comparison to BB, which is very hit or miss.
I agree, I do really enjoy the LE boxes especially knowing/finding out what's in them beforehand and they are better than most as far as quality and/or value.  I've also used the boxes as gift boxes and storage so that's a plus for me. I just wish companies that have their deluxe samples in GB offer more cupon type offerings, I find myself liking a lot of products I've tried for the first time enough so to buy the full size version but always looking for sales on them or find it in sets. I love getting my deluxe samples because it gives me enough to make a good assessment of the product.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 22, 2013)

I agree about the coupons, I wish GB were more like Ipsy in that regard. You'd think the companies that give samples would be more interested in making a sale. Even starting as a copycat service, I don't think Glossybox is much like Birchbox, because the points are what makes BB worthwhile. I prefer Glossybox for the interesting items they send that are different from what I've gotten from other services.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree about the coupons, I wish GB were more like Ipsy in that regard. You'd think the companies that give samples would be more interested in making a sale. Even starting as a copycat service, I don't think Glossybox is much like Birchbox, because the points are what makes BB worthwhile. I prefer Glossybox for the interesting items they send that are different from what I've gotten from other services. 
Oh yea! it's the reason I love many of the British brands, I've  bought from UK sites after trying it out if they don't have a US retailer of some sort (e.g Steam Cream) lol


----------



## sylarana (Nov 22, 2013)

I guess with those news I won't sign up with the gold code to get the LE box free with a 12month subscription. I'd hate to see the $200 gone if they end up closing the US branch within that year. Hmm ...

I am intrigued by them!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 23, 2013)

No cream for me either.

Got the Jelly Pong Pong liner/shadow pencil in Steel/gray color.  Meh.

I'm trading the shadow, pencil and hair oil.  I'm still happy with the brush and cleanser.


----------



## Totem (Nov 23, 2013)

Received mine today and what a mess! That black eyeshadow is everywhere and it appears to be closed! I just finished washing everything off. I've contacted them in the past about a missing lip gloss and a box I won on Twitter and never received and never heard back from them. I just gave up on their shitty CS. I'm usually happy with the contents every month.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 23, 2013)

Welp, I got my box today....and there were actual finger print swipes on my shadow. seriously, Glossybox? Eeew. I can't even be bothered with emailing/calling CS..whatever.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 23, 2013)

> Welp, I got my box today....and there were actual finger print swipes on my shadow. seriously, Glossybox? Eeew. I can't even be bothered with emailing/calling CS..whatever.


 That's terrible! Do you really want the eyeshadow because I'd be more than happy to mail mine to you. I already have plenty of black eyeshadow.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Welp, I got my box today....and there were actual finger print swipes on my shadow. seriously, Glossybox? Eeew. I can't even be bothered with emailing/calling CS..whatever.
I would email them. I've never had issues getting replacement items. I've gotten 3 replacement items so far with no issues or extra questions asked.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's terrible! Do you really want the eyeshadow because I'd be more than happy to mail mine to you. I already have plenty of black eyeshadow.
You are an absolute doll for offering, but seeing as I have about 10 others in various shades of black,  I'm good!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would email them. I've never had issues getting replacement items. I've gotten 3 replacement items so far with no issues or extra questions asked.
I probably will email them just so they can be aware, but I really don't even care about having it replaced. I think it's definitely time to cut back on subs....I have WAY too much stuff...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You are an absolute doll for offering, but seeing as I have about 10 others in various shades of black,  I'm good!




No problem, I just thought I would throw it out there. I have so many black eyeshadows! But I can use them all for setting my eyeliner so no big deal.


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 24, 2013)

The hair oil was a bust for me. I don't really use a lot of styling products or heat on my hair, so I tried using it as a hair mask and rinsing it out...but it took 3 shampoos to feel like I had it out of my hair. So, I tried it tonight to shave my legs...and...not bad! Not that I'll be repurchasing it as a shaving oil, but it left my legs moisturized enough that I didn't feel the need to slather on lotion within seconds of exiting the shower, unlike most shaving cream. It does gunk up your razor more than standard shaving cream, though. If you're going to toss it otherwise, try it for shaving?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The hair oil was a bust for me. I don't really use a lot of styling products or heat on my hair, so I tried using it as a hair mask and rinsing it out...but it took 3 shampoos to feel like I had it out of my hair. So, I tried it tonight to shave my legs...and...not bad! Not that I'll be repurchasing it as a shaving oil, but it left my legs moisturized enough that I didn't feel the need to slather on lotion within seconds of exiting the shower, unlike most shaving cream. It does gunk up your razor more than standard shaving cream, though. If you're going to toss it otherwise, try it for shaving?
Good idea.  I think a lot of hair oil type products can also be used as moisturizers and work pretty well.  Also if it doesn't irritate your skin you could also maybe use it to remove eye makeup.


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 24, 2013)

Also, this is a little ridiculous, but I can't tell if I got the JPP liner in Steel or Black. The color ring at the base of the pencil/pencil cap don't exactly match the glossy black color of the pencil exterior itself. If I hold it in the light, it's a really dark gray/navy/almost olive(?) color. The pencil color itself could also be black or gray. It's not super black, but it was black enough to fool me into thinking it was black until I looked at it under a light. No shade listed, so I'm confused, and the website isn't a ton of help. Is the Steel pencil cap/bottom light enough that I would know if I had Steel, or is the Black black enough that I wouldn't be questioning it?





ETA: it looks bluer in the pic and blacker IRL.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 24, 2013)

I got the JPP liner too and to me it looks like a dark grey.

I've tried the Emite shadow and it is extremely pigmented. So much so that it actually stained my hand where I had swatched it and attemted to remove it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the JPP liner too and to me it looks like a dark grey.

I've tried the Emite shadow and it is extremely pigmented. So much so that it actually stained my hand where I had swatched it and attemted to remove it.
Agreed about the shadow. And I really like the texture of it, so super fine and smooth. I think, if it were in a more exciting color, I'd really love it. As it is, I'll use it from time to time but probably mostly as liner! I just wear a lot of brights and rarely have a social life anymore, so I don't need a sultry smokey eye as often.


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm not sure how much use I'll get out of this particular shadow, but I think Emite can chalk it up as a PR win. I wasn't too jazzed about getting an eyelash curler from Emite the other month, either...because I thought mine was fine. But I've actually been curling my eyelashes more, and specifically, with their curler. With the eyeshadow, it's not a color that I would have picked on my own, but I totally agree with Dearaux and their website, their eyeshadows are WAY hÃ¶gpigmenterad. So, it's left me with good brand vibes. Even if the Emite stuff I've sampled hasn't been HG-worthy for me, it's a brand I had no idea about previously and would now (possibly) consider purchasing if I could find out what the skimmereffekt I have to fÃ¶rhÃ¶jer to buy some Ã¶gonmakeup around here...

ETA: it cracks me up st the bottom of their site where you navigate between pages, it says:





And I'm all like "GET DOWN WITH YOUR BAD SELF MY NÃ„STY SWEDISH SISTA"


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the JPP liner too and to me it looks like a dark grey.

I've tried the Emite shadow and it is extremely pigmented. So much so that it actually stained my hand where I had swatched it and attemted to remove it.

Ha, I'm weirdly relieved I got the Steel one then, because I didn't need another black liner, especially one that's not very black.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not sure how much use I'll get out of this particular shadow, but I think Emite can chalk it up as a PR win. I wasn't too jazzed about getting an eyelash curler from Emite the other month, either...because I thought mine was fine. But I've actually been curling my eyelashes more, and specifically, with their curler. With the eyeshadow, it's not a color that I would have picked on my own, but I totally agree with Dearaux and their website, their eyeshadows are WAY hÃ¶gpigmenterad. So, it's left me with good brand vibes. Even if the Emite stuff I've sampled hasn't been HG-worthy for me, it's a brand I had no idea about previously and would now (possibly) consider purchasing if I could find out what the skimmereffekt I have to fÃ¶rhÃ¶jer to buy some Ã¶gonmakeup around here...

ETA: it cracks me up st the bottom of their site where you navigate between pages, it says:





And I'm all like "GET DOWN WITH YOUR BAD SELF MY NÃ„STY SWEDISH SISTA"

RIGHT, I love the eyelash curler and I was impressed by the shadow formula, but I was like....um, I would love to buy a pretty shadow or two but HOW THE HELL DO I DO SO?


----------



## JC327 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  glad I skipped this month.
Me too but I did not escape the black eye shadow it was sent in my German GB.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lizbetstyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay!!!! I received my Glossybox in the mail today AND received an email that I won one of the Vincent Longo sets in the Fan giveaway on Facebook.

I like this month's Glossybox. I would have never tried black eyeshadow on my own, so receiving one will let me experiment. I've been out of face wash for two weeks so I'm happy about the Aloe source. I used to not wear makeup so I got rid of all my brushes except a small travel pack of brushes, now I need brushes and so happy to receive the eyeshadow brush. Always like skin treatments. Only iffy is the oil treatment because I have thin, fine, oily hair, but I'm going to try it since I color treat my hair. The last oil I received I only used once or twice so I'll see what this one does.
Congrats!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 25, 2013)

I haven't seen anyone else get the jelly pong pong color I got. I got a sparkly cranberry color.


----------



## biskies (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I haven't seen anyone else get the jelly pong pong color I got. I got a sparkly cranberry color.

That sounds super pretty.  Do you have pictures of it?  I'd love to take a look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 25, 2013)

> That sounds super pretty. Â Do you have pictures of it? Â I'd love to take a look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






Tried to do a swatch but it kept looking brown in the picture and it's not in real life.


----------



## biskies (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






Tried to do a swatch but it kept looking brown in the picture and it's not in real life.

That is GORGEOUS!  Totally jealous!


----------



## xraykt (Nov 25, 2013)

So I browsed through everyone's earlier comments and I didn't see anything discussing it, so forgive me if this has been brought up alreadyâ€¦.

I only received 3 items in my box (the emit eye shadow, mastey oil treatment, &amp; the aloe source cleansing polish). Am I missing items or did was I really only supposed to get THREE things??


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 25, 2013)

> So I browsed through everyone's earlier comments and I didn't see anything discussing it, so forgive me if this has been brought up alreadyâ€¦. I only received 3 items in my box (the emit eye shadow, mastey oil treatment, &amp; the aloe source cleansing polish). Am I missing items or did was I really only supposed to get THREE things??Â


 You're missing the Nicka K brush and the VL eyeliner / Jelly Pong Pong pencil / Sulwhasoo. Definitely reach out to CS to get them replaced.


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






Tried to do a swatch but it kept looking brown in the picture and it's not in real life.
That's the one I got! I haven't opened mine yet.


----------



## Glitz91 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey, everyone!  I am a brand new Glossybox subscriber...  I just signed up for the 12-month subscription (and am getting the Holiday box, too!).

I've been with both Ipsy and Birchbox for a long time, and I know they both let you see what items you are getting on the ~10th of the month.  Does glossybox have anywhere on their site where you can see the items in your box?

Also, does anyone have a clue when the Holiday box will start shipping?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitz91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey, everyone!  I am a brand new Glossybox subscriber...  I just signed up for the 12-month subscription (and am getting the Holiday box, too!).

I've been with both Ipsy and Birchbox for a long time, and I know they both let you see what items you are getting on the ~10th of the month.  Does glossybox have anywhere on their site where you can see the items in your box?

Also, does anyone have a clue when the Holiday box will start shipping?
Nope they usually give out 1 or 2 spoilers but generally you have to wait until someone else gets theirs and posts a picture..


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 25, 2013)

I actually love the black eyeshadow! It's not quite as pigmented as the best black eyeshadows I've tried, but it's still not bad at all!

I used the Emite eyeshadow and the Vincent Longo eyeliner in Lime towards the inner corners of my eyes...(sorry for fuzzy quality, my iPhone doesn't take good pics when it's raining outside since I stand by the window)


----------



## page5 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually love the black eyeshadow! It's not quite as pigmented as the best black eyeshadows I've tried, but it's still not bad at all!

I used the Emite eyeshadow and the Vincent Longo eyeliner in Lime towards the inner corners of my eyes...(sorry for fuzzy quality, my iPhone doesn't take good pics when it's raining outside since I stand by the window)






Beautiful!!


----------



## dancersmum (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually love the black eyeshadow! It's not quite as pigmented as the best black eyeshadows I've tried, but it's still not bad at all!

I used the Emite eyeshadow and the Vincent Longo eyeliner in Lime towards the inner corners of my eyes...(sorry for fuzzy quality, my iPhone doesn't take good pics when it's raining outside since I stand by the window)




OMG you are so beautiful...

love the makeup!!!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually love the black eyeshadow! It's not quite as pigmented as the best black eyeshadows I've tried, but it's still not bad at all!

I used the Emite eyeshadow and the Vincent Longo eyeliner in Lime towards the inner corners of my eyes...(sorry for fuzzy quality, my iPhone doesn't take good pics when it's raining outside since I stand by the window)




you look gorgeous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lizbetstyle (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually love the black eyeshadow! It's not quite as pigmented as the best black eyeshadows I've tried, but it's still not bad at all!

I used the Emite eyeshadow and the Vincent Longo eyeliner in Lime towards the inner corners of my eyes...(sorry for fuzzy quality, my iPhone doesn't take good pics when it's raining outside since I stand by the window)




Love the look. Thanks for the pic. You look fab.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OMG..you own a bakery? I.LOVE.Cake.
But I'm pretty sure everyone already knew that. Peanut butter cake...chocolate cake.
How do people not like cake?

I own a bakery/bubble tea cafe.  I make banana cupcakes that have peanut butter cram cheese filling and frosting, drizzled in chocolate.  I think they're fabulous, most people do.  Sometimes, people order them, not sure of what to expect, and just aren't a fan of the combination.  I generally get one returned every week or two.  Most people love them though.  They're different and delicious,

Sounds delicious! Cake and tea two of my favorite things.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That sounds super pretty.  Do you have pictures of it?  I'd love to take a look










Tried to do a swatch but it kept looking brown in the picture and it's not in real life. That's a pretty color.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually love the black eyeshadow! It's not quite as pigmented as the best black eyeshadows I've tried, but it's still not bad at all!

I used the Emite eyeshadow and the Vincent Longo eyeliner in Lime towards the inner corners of my eyes...(sorry for fuzzy quality, my iPhone doesn't take good pics when it's raining outside since I stand by the window)




@CheshireCookie you look amazing!!!  your eye makeup is always on point.


----------



## xchristina (Nov 26, 2013)

I just received my glossybox today. Were any of your eyeshadows sealed at all? Mine came unsealed and there is a fingernail shaped gouge in it. Contacted customer service. /:


----------



## Deareux (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xchristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received my glossybox today. Were any of your eyeshadows sealed at all? Mine came unsealed and there is a fingernail shaped gouge in it. Contacted customer service. /:
No, mine wasn't sealed. I did check it though and didn't find anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## xchristina (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No, mine wasn't sealed. I did check it though and didn't find anything out of the ordinary.
Oh, hm. Weird how some things come sealed and others don't.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Beautiful!! 


Quote: Originally Posted by *dancersmum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG you are so beautiful...

love the makeup!!!


Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  you look gorgeous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Quote: Originally Posted by *lizbetstyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love the look. Thanks for the pic. You look fab.


Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @CheshireCookie you look amazing!!!  your eye makeup is always on point.





Thank you very much ladies!



@page5 @dancersmum @quene8106 @lizbetstyle @JC327


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually love the black eyeshadow! It's not quite as pigmented as the best black eyeshadows I've tried, but it's still not bad at all!

I used the Emite eyeshadow and the Vincent Longo eyeliner in Lime towards the inner corners of my eyes...(sorry for fuzzy quality, my iPhone doesn't take good pics when it's raining outside since I stand by the window)




Darn it...WHY ARE YOU SO GORGEOUS?!?! I love how the colors accentuate your natural beauty


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xchristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received my glossybox today. Were any of your eyeshadows sealed at all? Mine came unsealed and there is a fingernail shaped gouge in it. Contacted customer service. /:

@xchristina Oh no! I'm so sorry



Mine wasn't sealed either, but I didn't notice any strange marks on the powder to be worried. I hope Glossybox's CS takes care of it for you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Darn it...WHY ARE YOU SO GORGEOUS?!?! I love how the colors accentuate your natural beauty 





Oh my!



Thank you very much! You're so sweet!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 27, 2013)

My eyeshadow was not sealed and opened up and the shadow was crushed and all over everything as well the oil also leaked and combined with the shadow and made a terrible mess! glossy box did send me a replacement which I got yesterday without incident!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My eyeshadow was not sealed and opened up and the shadow was crushed and all over everything as well the oil also leaked and combined with the shadow and made a terrible mess! glossy box did send me a replacement which I got yesterday without incident!

Aw bummer! I'm sorry to hear that, but I'm glad they took care of it for you


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 27, 2013)

I've been subbed to fresh's email list. Gee thanks glossybox -___-


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been subbed to fresh's email list. Gee thanks glossybox -___-
Me too, I have been getting so much spam from their damn sponsors. Ugh.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 27, 2013)

> I've been subbed to fresh's email list. Gee thanks glossybox -___-


 Me too. . .Glossybox shame on you!


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 27, 2013)

So update on this end, I have yet to get my Box it has been with USPS since the 16th. SMH! I know! I e-mailed Glossy and told them that I can't pick it since its a business address I never received a notice.  They said to be shipping out a new box in the next few days. I so canceled so I wouldn't even by accident sign up for next month. I am very disappointed in this months service.


----------



## cocoseattle (Nov 27, 2013)

My eye shadow is broken. It totally becomes a box of black powder!!! Everything in my box get black!! I don't want to touch the box as it makes by fingers black.

I got a soap last box, and get a broken eyeshadow this time!!


----------



## dancersmum (Nov 28, 2013)

Tarte code...that glossy sent us...oh dear I just spent a little fortune....stocking stuffers for my mum, my mother in law and my nieces.

I got these funny little tools for applying eye cream...and an amazing deal on eyeshadow quads!  7.50 normally 22!!

I know I shouldn't be shopping but....I can't stop myself.  I need to  hide my creditcards from myself!


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dancersmum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tarte code...that glossy sent us...oh dear I just spent a little fortune....stocking stuffers for my mum, my mother in law and my nieces.

I got these funny little tools for applying eye cream...and an amazing deal on eyeshadow quads!  7.50 normally 22!!

I know I shouldn't be shopping but....I can't stop myself.  I need to  hide my creditcards from myself!
I wish hiding my card would do me good. But I know the number by heart. It's so automatic to type it out now. =o(


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 28, 2013)

> Tarte code...that glossy sent us...oh dear I just spent a little fortune....stocking stuffers for my mum, my mother in law and my nieces. I got these funny little tools for applying eye cream...and an amazing deal on eyeshadow quads! Â 7.50 normally 22!! I know I shouldn't be shopping but....I can't stop myself. Â I need to Â hide my creditcards from myself!


 How did you save so much on the eye shadows? The coupon was only for 25% off.


----------



## dancersmum (Nov 28, 2013)

They were in the sale section...I'm terrible - can't resist a good deal but think my nieces will enjoy them...


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 28, 2013)

> They were in the sale section...I'm terrible - can't resist a good deal but think my nieces will enjoy them...


 Thank you!!! Didn't even see the sale section.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How did you save so much on the eye shadows? The coupon was only for 25% off.

I can't find my flyer with the Tarte GB code on it. Can anyone remind me? Mostly, I wanted to see if the GB code would stack with the 25% off TURKEY code they're running now. I doubt it, but you never know!


----------



## Animezing (Nov 28, 2013)

> I can't find my flyer with the Tarte GB code on it. Can anyone remind me? Mostly, I wanted to see if the GB code would stack with the 25% off TURKEY code they're running now. I doubt it, but you never know!


 The Glossybox code was sent via email &amp; expired yesterday, sorry. You can still use the TURKEY code though &amp; don't forget to use Ebates.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animezing (Nov 28, 2013)

I can't believe it, but I won the contest Glossybox was having &amp; got my prize. I'm so excited, I never win anything! I guess it was a good decision to renew my annual sub. with them because that's when I noticed &amp; signed up for the contest. Anyways, I got a Sesha hand cream ($38.50) &amp; super c serum ($66). Congratulations to all the other winners, it's nice to see gals from MUT win.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## megganp2008 (Nov 28, 2013)

Glossybox came through and sent me a new box since the original one had th hair oil opened it. Very happy. May resub in the future.


----------



## dancersmum (Nov 29, 2013)

Glossybox coupon....  thanks20 - think its for 20% of a subscription - will go live black friday...

now I can't figure out to use GOLD and pay full price but get the gold box for free....or to use the new code...and just get a discount on the boxes!

Sheesh....I'm so indecisive.  At least work kept me pretty busy (I'm not in the USA at the moment) so I missed out on the ULTA and many other deals I had my eyes on lol.

Hope you guys had a fab thanksgiving!


----------



## Brittann (Nov 29, 2013)

I just used the code Gold40 to get the Special Edition box for 40% off!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it's for today only.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 29, 2013)

> I just used the code Gold40 to get the Special Edition box for 40% off!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it's for today only.


Aggghhh! Thanks so much for the heads up! I just ordered it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> $30! Not bad at all!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Brittann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just used the code Gold40 to get the Special Edition box for 40% off!




I think it's for today only.
argghh!!  lol

actually, thank you for that.  I did use ebates and also this code to get the special edition box for $30.00  - with ebates, it will be $24.50!!!  (save $5.50 with ebates on glossybox today!)


----------



## reepy (Nov 29, 2013)

How does the redemption of free boxes (w/glossydots) work?  I'm concerned that I will get two of the same boxes --- the free and the paid.  Also, do you know if they will let you redeem back-to-back multiple free boxes?  I have more than one month's worth of points. 

Thanks!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't believe it, but I won the contest Glossybox was having &amp; got my prize. I'm so excited, I never win anything! I guess it was a good decision to renew my annual sub. with them because that's when I noticed &amp; signed up for the contest. Anyways, I got a Sesha hand cream ($38.50) &amp; super c serum ($66). Congratulations to all the other winners, it's nice to see gals from MUT win.




Congrats!


----------



## AMaas (Nov 30, 2013)

> I can't believe it, but I won the contest Glossybox was having &amp; got my prize. I'm so excited, I never win anything! I guess it was a good decision to renew my annual sub. with them because that's when I noticed &amp; signed up for the contest. Anyways, I got a Sesha hand cream ($38.50) &amp; super c serum ($66). Congratulations to all the other winners, it's nice to see gals from MUT win.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Congrats! I won an item from the Bvlgari giveaway - full size bottle of Au ThÃ© Vert. Giving it to my mom for Christmas!


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Congrats! I won an item from the Bvlgari giveaway - full size bottle of Au ThÃ© Vert. Giving it to my mom for Christmas!
So jealous! I would have loved to win this.


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 30, 2013)

This is only my second month with Glossybox, when do the surveys become available?


----------



## dancersmum (Dec 1, 2013)

I ended up buying the gold box and subbing for a year using both the coupons.

glossybox came through for me and I now have a tracking number for a the lipbalm that they missed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I sure hope that December is a GREAT month - but its looking like I won't get my Gold box till January - but that's okay I can totally live with that.  I will be getting 2x December boxes but have people to gift to so that's okay.

Think after spending so much I will cancel the Blush mystery box as I'm not that excited about whats in it this month.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 1, 2013)

> I ended up buying the gold box and subbing for a year using both the coupons. glossybox came through for me and I now have a tracking number for a the lipbalm that they missed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I sure hope that December is a GREAT month - but its looking like I won't get my Gold box till January - but that's okay I can totally live with that. Â I will be getting 2x December boxes but have people to gift to so that's okay. Think after spending so much I will cancel the Blush mystery box as I'm not that excited about whats in it this month.


 I also am canceling this month as I also don't care for the box! Colored hair extensions are not my thing!!!! LOL


----------



## Animezing (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Congrats!
Thanks! The hand cream couldn't have come at a better time. This cold weather is making my poor hands all flaky.


----------



## Animezing (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Congrats! I won an item from the Bvlgari giveaway - full size bottle of Au ThÃ© Vert. Giving it to my mom for Christmas!
Thanks! Congrats to you too! 



I'm sure your mom will be so happy when she unwraps her Christmas present. I plan on keeping the hand cream, but will definitely be giving my mom the Serum.


----------



## Animezing (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is only my second month with Glossybox, when do the surveys become available?
It varies, but usually they have the surveys up by the 15th of the following month.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't believe it, but I won the contest Glossybox was having &amp; got my prize. I'm so excited, I never win anything! I guess it was a good decision to renew my annual sub. with them because that's when I noticed &amp; signed up for the contest. Anyways, I got a Sesha hand cream ($38.50) &amp; super c serum ($66). Congratulations to all the other winners, it's nice to see gals from MUT win.





Congrats! I won an item from the Bvlgari giveaway - full size bottle of Au ThÃ© Vert. Giving it to my mom for Christmas! Congrats, so nice of you to give it to your mom.


----------



## reepy (Dec 1, 2013)

Just checking to see if someone might know the answer to my glossydots question a few posts up from this one.  I have a bunch of points to redeem for at least 2 maybe 3 boxes but I let my subscription lag.  I'm trying to decide if I should re-up just to be able to cash them in but don't want multiple boxes (of the same month).  I've tried to get the answer from them but they never respond to the actual question.  Oh, glossybox...


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 2, 2013)

If you call and get the right person (or even e-mail and get the right person) you can redeem points without a current active subscription.  I have done it twice, most recently for the October box as I cancelled because I didn't want duplicates.  If you do it that way, you won't get surveys and be able to earn more points.


----------



## reepy (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you call and get the right person (or even e-mail and get the right person) you can redeem points without a current active subscription.  I have done it twice, most recently for the October box as I cancelled because I didn't want duplicates.  If you do it that way, you won't get surveys and be able to earn more points. 
thank you!  i repeatedly get the wrong person via email, so i will try calling tomorrow.


----------



## dancersmum (Dec 2, 2013)

So glossy did come through - got my lipbalm yesterday - they threw in some extras - but one of them broke - smashed rose blusher over all my mail lol  No matter its the thought that counts and I have my freebie so glossy is all good.

Blush however grrrrrrrrrr.....I'm pissed at.  I think I need to cancel period after the fiasco I just had over the superset and rotten customer service!  And still no replacement for the bad product I got last month just a email asking me to be patient.  I'm not happy when people do deliver as promised and then continue to advertise what is promised when I know full well its not available.


----------



## reepy (Dec 2, 2013)

So I have 3 months worth of free boxes coming to me with my Glossydots.  I decided to re-up for a monthly at the 20% off price with the intention of getting the 3 back to back after December's box because I'm so greedy and want new points.   I used ebates (for the very first time ever!) where I should be getting back $5.50 and I paid for it using a cashback MasterCard. I never do things the smart way so I'm feeling very happy right now!


----------



## biskies (Dec 2, 2013)

They sent me my lip balm as well (and included a blue Zoya polish as an extra freebie).  Sucks that it took so long to get it, but it was pretty nice of them to send the polish.  Funny thing...the day after I got the balm and polish in the mail, I got another balm from them.  Haha.  So now I have two balms and a polish.  Not sure how I feel about the balm, even though I love the moisturizer I received from them.


----------



## GlamBabe (Dec 2, 2013)

I haven't gotten my glossybox yet though I've been billed, I can't wait!!


----------



## cougar207 (Dec 4, 2013)

Did anyone else have their $5.50 from ebates retracted yesterday? I received an email that it had been taken from my ebates account. I have contacted customer care, but thought that maybe someone else already had the answer. Thanks!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 4, 2013)

> Did anyone else have their $5.50 from ebates retracted yesterday? I received an email that it had been taken from my ebates account. I have contacted customer care, but thought that maybe someone else already had the answer. Thanks!


 Yes I Did too! I wrote customer service back but have not heard from them. They said it had been cancelled. What cancelled I am not sure, but I didn't cancelled anything and I looked on my orders and they are still in Glossybox?? Who knows?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 4, 2013)

I am beginning to wonder if Glossybox is in trouble?? Canceling Ebates and putting the Gold box on sale and not giving any spoilers for Dec???just thinking. . . Maybe to hard. . .


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 4, 2013)

Glossybox is definitely in trouble...does anyone have the link to the article that was posted earlier about the closure of several of their international branches???

Eta: Found it http://venturevillage.eu/glossybox


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 4, 2013)

Hasn't Ebates been taking away the rebate if you use a coupon code?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 4, 2013)

No. They said Glossybox had cancelled the order therefore they subtracted the 5.50 they gave us. I didn't cancel anything and my order is still in the process. I don't know, to many negs. If you know what I mean.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hasn't Ebates been taking away the rebate if you use a coupon code?
That's correct. Both Ebates and Glossybox confirmed that you can't use both - you either get a coupon or a rebate.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 4, 2013)

> That's correct. Both Ebates and Glossybox confirmed that you can't use both - you either get a coupon or a rebate.


 Didn't use a code! So this has nothing to do with it.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Didn't use a code! So this has nothing to do with it.
Now that is suspicious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 4, 2013)

> Now that is suspicious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This is why I am frustrated with Glossy box and Ebates! Not sure who to blame????


----------



## OiiO (Dec 4, 2013)

I think now would be a good time to cash in my Glossydots   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dancersmum (Dec 4, 2013)

mine was removed too - I was told it was because it wasn't the first sub that I had gotten at glossy - it apparently has to be the first time someone buys a sub now...


----------



## biancardi (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's correct. Both Ebates and Glossybox confirmed that you can't use both - you either get a coupon or a rebate.

I used ebates last friday &amp; got the holiday glossybox AND used a coupon for the 40% off.
 
ebates has the amount tallied from glossybox already and I didn't get charged more for the box.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Nice! Somehow I'm not surprised, since Glossybox is super inconsistent and love to contradict themselves a lot.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think now would be a good time to cash in my Glossydots   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Me too.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am beginning to wonder if Glossybox is in trouble?? Canceling Ebates and putting the Gold box on sale and not giving any spoilers for Dec???just thinking. . . Maybe to hard. . .
I spoke too soon about my ebates

I received no email, but my glossy box rebates is gone now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## subbox (Dec 5, 2013)

How did you guys like the products you received in November? 

I actually really liked the oil. It seemed to tame my super frizzy hair. The smell wasn't great, though. 

I also really liked the eyeshadow and eyebrush.  

Haven't quite tried out the Jelly Pong Pong eyeliner and Aloe Polish yet.


----------



## biskies (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *subbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How did you guys like the products you received in November? 

I actually really liked the oil. It seemed to tame my super frizzy hair. The smell wasn't great, though. 

I also really liked the eyeshadow and eyebrush.  

Haven't quite tried out the Jelly Pong Pong eyeliner and Aloe Polish yet. 

I actually didn't get last month's box, but I did some trades for the eyeshadow brush and the jelly pong pong.  I used the liner today for the first time.  I applied it at 6 AM on top of a small amount of primer, but by lunch time, you wouldn't even know I was wearing liner.

Not sure if it's just a blah product or if there is some magic to setting liners that I'm not aware of (my gel liners seem to do just fine for all-day wear), but if there's something I'm missing on that subject, please let me know.  I really don't want this liner to be trash since it went on super smooth and was gorgeous when I first put it on.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 5, 2013)

Here is the November German GB:




This is probably the worse box I have gotten from them. Also their customer service leaves a lot to be desired. I wrote to them asking why I have received the blush since I had received it before they basically said it happens. Seems their American customer service is way better.


----------



## biskies (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is the November German GB:




This is probably the worse box I have gotten from them. Also their customer service leaves a lot to be desired. I wrote to them asking why I have received the blush since I had received it before they basically said it happens. Seems their American customer service is way better.

Yuck.  I'm always jealous of the boxes that are sent in Germany or the UK, but this one looks terrible.


----------



## subbox (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *subbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How did you guys like the products you received in November? 

I actually really liked the oil. It seemed to tame my super frizzy hair. The smell wasn't great, though. 

I also really liked the eyeshadow and eyebrush.  

Haven't quite tried out the Jelly Pong Pong eyeliner and Aloe Polish yet. 

I actually didn't get last month's box, but I did some trades for the eyeshadow brush and the jelly pong pong.  I used the liner today for the first time.  I applied it at 6 AM on top of a small amount of primer, but by lunch time, you wouldn't even know I was wearing liner.

Not sure if it's just a blah product or if there is some magic to setting liners that I'm not aware of (my gel liners seem to do just fine for all-day wear), but if there's something I'm missing on that subject, please let me know.  I really don't want this liner to be trash since it went on super smooth and was gorgeous when I first put it on.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My urban decay eye pencil from sephora has the complete opposite issue. It is almost impossible to take it all off, no matter how much eye makeup remover I use. I've finally settled for sleeping in on it after removing as much as I can, because my eyes look really nice and dark the  next day. 

Judging by this, the product might just not be good. Will let you know after I've tried it out.


----------



## dancersmum (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *subbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How did you guys like the products you received in November? 

I actually really liked the oil. It seemed to tame my super frizzy hair. The smell wasn't great, though. 

I also really liked the eyeshadow and eyebrush.  

Haven't quite tried out the Jelly Pong Pong eyeliner and Aloe Polish yet. 
The Aloe Polish is really very nice!  Very pleased with it and like the ingredients - this may be something I have to buy!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dancersmum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *subbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How did you guys like the products you received in November? 

I actually really liked the oil. It seemed to tame my super frizzy hair. The smell wasn't great, though. 

I also really liked the eyeshadow and eyebrush.  

Haven't quite tried out the Jelly Pong Pong eyeliner and Aloe Polish yet. 
The Aloe Polish is really very nice!  Very pleased with it and like the ingredients - this may be something I have to buy!  

I loved it! It smells so good....citrusy...like grapefruit, maybe? I'd consider buying it, too!


----------



## biskies (Dec 6, 2013)

> My urban decay eye pencil from sephora has the complete opposite issue. It is almost impossible to take it all off, no matter how much eye makeup remover I use. I've finally settled for sleeping in on it after removing as much as I can, because my eyes look really nice and dark the Â next day.Â  Judging by this, the product might just not be good. Will let you know after I've tried it out.Â


 Yeah, I have a UD 24/7 pencil that literally does just that... stays on 24/7.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm thinking the Jelly Pong Pong is just a bad product.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *subbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How did you guys like the products you received in November?

I actually really liked the oil. It seemed to tame my super frizzy hair. The smell wasn't great, though.

I also really liked the eyeshadow and eyebrush. 

Haven't quite tried out the Jelly Pong Pong eyeliner and Aloe Polish yet.
This was probably the most disappointing box I 've gotten.  I got a pinkish or purplish Jelly Pong Pong eyeliner...when I put it on, I looked like I had red-rimmed eyes or pinkeye.  Not a great effect ;/  The black eyeshadow spilled inside my box, and my box itself wasn't delivered until December 4.  (For a November box!)

I have a theory that those of us who are on the late delivery part of the list tend to get the leftovers.  Anyone else notice this?  I didn't get any of the high-end products.

The worst part though was dealing with Glossybox customer service.  They were totally useless and not very nice about my missing box and only helped when it finally arrived, damaged.   It's too bad, because I really like the items in the boxes, but the fact that they deliver so late and have terrible CS is really turning me off.

I'm gonna stick with it one more month but leaning towards canceling.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dancersmum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Aloe Polish is really very nice!  Very pleased with it and like the ingredients - this may be something I have to buy!  

Oh my goodness, my Hubby has STOLEN my Aloe Polish! LOL! I have it in my shower, on my shower rack and I hadn't used it for a few days and it's empty! I went to ask him about it and he said: "Oh, yeah! I love that stuff! You're gonna buy more, right?"




Haha, I guess I am!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Dec 6, 2013)

> Oh my goodness, my Hubby has STOLEN my Aloe Polish! LOL! I have it in my shower, on my shower rack and I hadn't used it for a few days and it's empty! I went to ask him about it and he said: "Oh, yeah! I love that stuff! You're gonna buy more, right?"  Haha, I guess I am!


 Haha! So cute!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 6, 2013)

I love the Aloe cleansing polish.  I am going to order a full size as soon as I get paid.  I may have gone crazy on Black Friday and Cyber Monday!


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 7, 2013)

I've read bad things about Glossybox customer service but I contacted them because I was one of the many people who received a broken eyeshadow. Yesterday I received a replacement eyeshadow and a large sample (almost full size) of touch in sol feels like honey moon skin base. Looks like these had been included in the Feb box.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is the November German GB:




This is probably the worse box I have gotten from them. Also their customer service leaves a lot to be desired. I wrote to them asking why I have received the blush since I had received it before they basically said it happens. Seems their American customer service is way better.

Yuck.  I'm always jealous of the boxes that are sent in Germany or the UK, but this one looks terrible.

Yup October was much better.


----------

